# Knitting Tea Party - 30th September to 2nd October



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's _Teatime!_ It's also coffee time in Motegi where this weekend my petrolhead attention is focussed on the _MotoGP_ and third practice starts shortly followed by qualifying at some ridiculous hour! I've been busily making egg cosies and you can find my _Racing in Japan_ design at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-32649-1.html#531266

unfortunately, there was a typo on row 24 of the original post which I only noticed after the time allowed for adjustments had expired, the above link will take you to the corrected version. This design will also go with the _F1_ Grand Prix at Suzuka, so you get extra mileage from it!

I hope everybody has a thoroughly good time at this week's Tea Party with lots of light and friendly chat about what we've all been up to. If you've only ever looked in before, do say "Hello" and join in the conversation.

This week I have also been making a start on my Christmas Puddings, I give them as presents to some of my friends. Below is my own personal receipt which is lighter than most and more citrus. It uses very little added sugar, but relies on the natural sweetness of the ingredients instead. Many people have their own family receipt which has been honed and perfected over the years, this is mine.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Christmas Pudding*

_To make: two medium (1.5 pint basin, serves 6-8) and one small (1 pint basin, serves 4) 
Total volume: Approx. 4 Imp. pints (4.75 US pints/2.25 litres)_

*Ingredients:*

8 oz (225g) Suet 
8 oz (225g) soft fresh wholemeal breadcrumbs 
4 oz (115g) S.R. flour 
3 oz (85g) soft brown sugar 
2 oz (55g) ground almonds
2 oz (55g) chopped mixed nuts 
8 oz (225g) sultanas 
8 oz (225g) currants
8 oz (225g) raisins 
4 oz (115g) cut mixed candied peel
2 oz (55g) glace cherries, chopped and rolled in flour to separate 
1 medium carrot, grated
grated zest of one orange 
grated zest and juice of one lemon
grated zest and juice of one lime
1/2 oz (15g) mixed spice 
1/4 oz (7.5g) cinnamon 
1 freshly grated nutmeg 
1 teaspoon ground dill (optional)
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper (optional, see note below)
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1 glass extra dry white vernouth (125ml or 4.25 fl oz)
1/2 glass Bacardi white rum (60ml or 2 fl oz)
Milk to mix

_Notes on ingredients:_
Use the coarsest supermarket own label bread you can find for the breadcrumbs and leave the crusts on, it comes out far better for puddings than anything else.

I use vegetable suet, this has 30% less fat and produces a lighter pudding.

Ground mixed spice is a blend which varies slightly between brands, but it is basically a mixture of: cinnamon, coriander seed, ginger, cloves and nutmeg.

I add one teaspoon of fresh black pepper to my mixture. Note, this only works if you will be maturing the pudding for a minimum of six weeks, during which period all the heat goes and you are left with a wonderful richness, but it does take time for this change to occur.

_Bacardi_ really does work best with this mixture, if you really don't like it use a rough vodka instead, or even _Cointreau_ or _Triple Sec_. Do not use brandy, it really clashes with the citrus notes.

*Method:*

Mix together the dry base ingredients: breadcrumbs, suet, flour and sugar and combine well. Next add in the spices and mix well to distribute them throughout the mixture. Next add the dried fruit, grated carrot and nuts and combine them into the mixture, then add the candied peel, glace cherries and fresh citrus zest. Mix well.

Mix together the lemon and lime juice, the vermouth and white rum, add this to the bowl together with the eggs and mix well but do not beat, adding sufficient milk to make the mixture wettish, but not sloppy.

Turn into greased _Pyrex_ or _Duralex_ or heatproof glazed pottery basins and cover closely with greased foil. Steam for 4-6 hours, depending on size. You can either use a steamer, or place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side. If you have a slow cooker, you can place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side and cook for 10-12 hours.

Remove the puddings from the steamer and place on a wooden board, lift the foil and add 2tbs (30ml) of dry vermouth to each. Re-cover the puddings and allow to cool completely overnight. Next day, remove the old foil and cover the pudding with a disk of greaseproof paper and then closely cover with fresh foil.

Store in a cool dry place (like a wine cellar) until required. Do not refrigerate because they are damp, do not freeze because it will inhibit the maturing process which can be anything from a month or two, to a year. If you only have a few days, keep it at room temperature (around 66-68 degF) to accelerate the process.

*To Serve:*

_The evening before use:_ Remove the foil and paper and stab the pudding all over with a metal skewer or knife, pour one fluid ounce (25ml) white rum over the top and cover the basin with cling film. Leave to stand in a warm room overnight.

_The next day:_ Remove the cling film and replace with greased foil. Gently steam for 2-3 hours, again you can use a slow cooker for 4-6 hours and avoid blocking one of the rings on your hob at a busy time.

Turn out of the basin and serve hot, you can flambe with vodka or white rum, do not use brandy since this particular pudding mixture has clean citrus notes.

Serve with rum butter or fresh double cream and enjoy.

_*Tips:*

With this number of ingredients it really pays to be organised. Take time to prepare and weigh the ingredients and arrange them in a row of bowls along the counter, it makes mixing a lot easier and means you won't miss anything.

This quantity is about as much as the bowl of my Kenwood Chef can hold, if mixing by hand you will need a very large bowl and strong wrists; do not use a little hand mixer or food processor, it simply won't cope!_


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!


The main brand for suet is _Atora_, here is a link to their site so you'll know what to look for. It can usually be found with the flour and other baking ingredients. _Atora Light_ is completely suitable for vegetarians and contains no animal ingredients. Strangely enough, quite a few butchers do sell it because it makes lovely light dumplings!

http://www.atora.co.uk

Christmas Pudding is delicious, it's easy to make, just a matter of assembling all the ingredients. It usually takes me about an hour to get them made and in the steamers, from start to finish. After that you just need to top up the water from time to time.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone, its 3:30pm here in Los Angeles. I'm still at work but looking forward to my Friday cocktail hour with friends, as well as my KP friends!

I have been limiting carbs for a few weeks so my cocktails may be diet 7-up, but I will add a squeeze of lime to make it special. 

Have been living on salads for awhile so tonight I believe I shall be different and have something savory, like a pork chop with broccoli or some other healthy vegetable. Still having lots of energy, so lo-carb is my current medicine!

My knitting has involved finishing up several knitting projects, a tricky cable hat and a cable scarf, looking forward to finishing most WIPs and starting a skull motif hat for Halloween.

Speaking of Halloween, that is my favorite holiday and am looking forward to getting out all my scary decorations and tricks for those wanting treats on All Hallow's Eve!

Wishing Everyone a lovely weekend, and thank you Dave for hosting this Tea Party Event!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Evening all, it is 6:43 in Gainesville, GA. Went to the Farmer's Market after physical therapy today and got some the end of season tomatoes - they are getting smaller. Also got apple crisp and peach cobbler, both homemade this morning. Gorgeous day here in the 70's and no humidity. Have to get on with my knitting now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Referred to this soup in another thread and so I have just typed up. This used to be a "given" on Christmas Eve when the girls were little - Quick meal, doesn't need a lot of accompanment - though some egg rolls or crab rangoon would be nice. This gave us plenty of time to "assist" the elves after the little ones were in bed and still feed the gathered family or drop in neighbors. Hope you all enjoy....

*Chinese Spinach Soup*

1/2# fresh spinach 
1 Tblsp. corstarch 
6 cups chicken stock
2 Tblsp. vegetable oil
1 scallin - thinly sliced
7 1/2 oz. can crabmeat, drained and flaked
1 Tblsp. sherry
6 oz. can bamboo shoots drained (sliced, if large)
1/4# fresh mushrooms (thinly sliced)
1/4 Tsp. ground ginger
1 cup very thin egg noodles
1 Tsp. salt

Remove tough stems from spinach, chop leaves coarsley. In a small bowl, blend cornstarch into 1/2 cup chicken stock. In large pot, heat oil over moderate heat (250 degrees F). Add scallions, bamboo shoots, mushrooms and ginger and stir 1 minute. add crabmeat and cook 1 minute, stirring occasionally. Add sherr and blend well. Pour in remaining stock and bring to boil. Stir in noodles and salt and rapidly bring back to a boil. Reduce heat to moderately low (225 degrees F) and cook 5 minutes. Raise heat toaAdd cornstarch cornstarch mixture and stir constantly until mixture thickens slightly. Stir in spinach and heat until it wilts. Serve immediately.

Note... An equivalent amount of canned chicken broth, bouillion cubes or powder and water may be substituted for fresh.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So glad to finally have the weekly Tea Party! My daughter and 9 yr. old grandson came to visit from TX for a few days. What a treat to see them since they can only get here once a year!! It's amazing how much an ALMOST 9 yr old can grow in a year. Especially since he's playing football for the first time this year...I think it's acting as fertilizer....I swear he's grown a foot since last year.
So I'm doubly a happy camper this week...my visitors and finally, the Tea Party!!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!


The vegetable suet we know as shortening. Crisco makes a good one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> Good Evening all, it is 6:43 in Gainesville, GA. Went to the Farmer's Market after physical therapy today and got some the end of season tomatoes - they are getting smaller. Also got apple crisp and peach cobbler, both homemade this morning. Gorgeous day here in the 70's and no humidity. Have to get on with my knitting now.


It's been baking hot in England to-day, record-breaking temperatures in the high 20s and set to continue over the weekend, hotter than Athens!

I've still got some tomatoes growing, I love the small cherry tomatoes and grow a variety called _Tumbler_ in hanging baskets.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!
> ...


I didn't know it came in granules like suet, shortening in the UK usually comes in a block. If it's in block form, you would need to rub it in with the flour as if making pastry.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!!!!! I had no Idea what suet was, and I was hoping someone would explain before I had to ask! :lol:

Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave thank you for once again being our host and for your wonderful receipt. 

Do you measure on a scale or in cups? What I mean is, are the measurements by weight or volume?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> BettyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening all, it is 6:43 in Gainesville, GA. Went to the Farmer's Market after physical therapy today and got some the end of season tomatoes - they are getting smaller. Also got apple crisp and peach cobbler, both homemade this morning. Gorgeous day here in the 70's and no humidity. Have to get on with my knitting now.
> ...


Dave, have you ever tried a variety called Yellow Pear? They're a type of cherry tomato, very mild flavor. Are those the Topsy Turvy Baskets? I've seen them advertised, but don't know how well they would work in actual use.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver, I love spinach!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave thank you for once again being our host and for your wonderful receipt.
> 
> Do you measure on a scale or in cups? What I mean is, are the measurements by weight or volume?


In the UK we measure dry ingredients by weight and are utterly confused by American cups, they're completely meaningless to most people here. Liquid measures are in fluid ounces which are slightly smaller than American fluid ounces, but it doesn't matter in this instance, it doesn't harm to be heavy-handed with the booze! An imperial pint is 20% more than a US pint. Eggs are large, unless otherwise stated.

Hope that clarifies things.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > BettyAnn said:
> ...


I grow mine in ordinary baskets, _Tumbler_ is a bush variety, you just leave it to grow and one day it all flops over the side of the basket. Nothing has gone wrong, it's just what it does and then you get masses of tomatoes right through till Autumn. Here's a link to one of the big nurseries that explains it.

http://www.bucknur.com/acatalog/product_19264.html

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


You are right Dave. I have not ever seen vegetable suet/shortening in other than the rectangular blocks we buy them in. The Crisco shortening is one of the best for making light flakey pie crusts. You just cut it into the dry ingredients with your pastry cutter utensil. (I live in Canada and I dont know if it is different in other countries).


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's almost 8:30 here in Michigan. It has been a long couple of weeks with all the tests for mom before her toe is removed on Wednesday morning. She still has a couple more but I think those are the ones done on Wednesday when they take the toe. I am woking on another baby afghan on the knitting board. I will let everyone know how things go when we know more. Mom says thank you for all of the prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa - lots of warm thoughts and positive energy coming to you and your mother and family. tough times but your kp family is here for you.

sam


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Sam we are all hopeing that the cancer is only in the toe & no where else. If it is in the lymph nodes they will remove them at the same time this is one of the tests done at the same time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's almost 8:30 here in Michigan. It has been a long couple of weeks with all the tests for mom before her toe is removed on Wednesday morning. She still has a couple more but I think those are the ones done on Wednesday when they take the toe. I am woking on another baby afghan on the knitting board. I will let everyone know how things go when we know more. Mom says thank you for all of the prayers.


Love and prayers and gentle hugs all the way around for all your family. When a family member is hurting, the whole family is affected. We at KP are your knitting family.

One thing you may wish to consider is purchasing an inexpensive pair of sneakers for her made from cloth canvas. One that will lace up as her foot will swell too as it is recovering. Also you can cut out that part of the sneaker where it will rub on her bandaged area. (I have had toe operations and it isnt any picnic but a pair of these "customized" sneakers allowed me to walk more or less in comfort!) Her foot will become the VIP (very important pod) of the household! You Mom will be the VIM (very important mother) of the family!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Both the beef and vegetable versions look the same, a bit like grains of rice. It's sold in packets and isn't refrigerated. I've just put a little in a saucer, sorry it's not a great pic, but it should give you some idea what it looks like.

Dave


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

The Christmas Pudding sounds good


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Evening everyone, Christmas pudding... oh how I miss that, mum makes it every year. Unfortunately she is in Scotland and we are here .. just too far away ;-(
We are now getting into the Fall/Autumn weather, alot cooler and rainy for next week. The girls and I are in the process of looking to move, I really hate moving but finances dictate that we must. 
My weekend is Thurs and Fri and it has been so relaxing, but the good things must come to an end unfortunately, back to work in the morning. 
Robin is playing the piano right now, I just love listening to her. We had it tuned on Tues, $90, I guess that is a good price. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Evening It is 9:15 pm Friday night here and I made it back from the plowing match on Tuesday night. Glad to be home again and now I am here until Dec. 18 when I fly to BC on the West Coast of Canada for Christmas. 
Today is a sad one for me as it is the first anniversary of my Mother passing away and I miss her so. Kathleen


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Good Evening It is 9:15 pm Friday night here and I made it back from the plowing match on Tuesday night. Glad to be home again and now I am here until Dec. 18 when I fly to BC on the West Coast of Canada for Christmas.
> Today is a sad one for me as it is the first anniversary of my Mother passing away and I miss her so. Kathleen


Hugs to you at such a hard time


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you scotslass. I have kept busy so as not to think about it alot but every so often it sneaks in. I will be ok though. It will be so strange to go be with my Dad for Christmas but also enjoyable to be with him. )


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK - second time is the charm. I was updating recipe earlier and finger slipped. Here is updated recipe. Thanks, Elsie. SORRY. Should have done a "once over" before hitting send. (DH told me to change temp...)

*Chinese Spinach Soup*

1/2# fresh spinach 
1 Tblsp. cornstarch 
6 cups chicken stock
2 Tblsp. vegetable oil
1 scallin - thinly sliced
7 1/2 oz. can crabmeat, drained and flaked
1 Tblsp. sherry
6 oz. can bamboo shoots drained (sliced, if large)
1/4# fresh mushrooms (thinly sliced)
1/4 Tsp. ground ginger
1 cup very thin egg noodles
1 Tsp. salt

Remove tough stems from spinach, chop leaves coarsley. In a small bowl, blend cornstarch into 1/2 cup chicken stock. In large pot, heat oil over moderate heat (250 degrees F). Add scallions, bamboo shoots, mushrooms and ginger and stir 1 minute. Add crabmeat and cook 1 minute, stirring occasionally. Add sherry and blend well. Pour in remaining stock and bring to boil. Stir in noodles and salt and rapidly bring back to a boil. Reduce heat to moderately low (225 degrees F) and cook 5 minutes. Raise heat to higher heat to add cornstarch cornstarch mixture and stir constantly until mixture thickens slightly. Stir in spinach and heat until it wilts. Serve immediately.

Note... An equivalent amount of canned chicken broth, bouillion cubes or powder and water may be substituted for fresh.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear of troubles. Hoping that there is no cancer in lymph nodes. Daughter had a very small amount with breast cancer - but chemo and surgery was enough to be cancer free now. I will be sending lots of good thoughts to your Mom and all the family. It is a tense, nerve wracking time, but you will all get through it......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KBW - My Dad has been gone almost 2 years now - and I do understand how you feel. (I'm still mad at Dad for being so stubborn... I truly believe he could have lived longer with a little less of a hardhead...) Just remember, it is perfectly OK to remember all the good memories and your Dad will want to when you visit. Be sure to talk about favorite Christmas traditions and memories - but - you are now starting new ones. See if you can start one - maybe a little miniature knit stocking as an ornament, to be followed by a different one every year - something new to look forward to for just you two....


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening everyone, Dave sorry you have got the hot temp.now, you know we suffered with it forever it seems just a few weeks ago, today is beautiful in the 70's and tomorrow will only be in the 60's.
I am afraid to try the Christmas pudding, I have never seen so many things go into a pudding, I bet it is very good.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been thinking of making some ornaments. I used to do that for my children when they were little. A special one each year for each of them. Maybe it is time to start that up again. Especially with the grandkids also. Thank you for the suggestion. I think my mother was here as long as she was because she was stubborn. Very stubborn and hard headed. My mother had sinus cancer over 11 years ago. She had radiation after they removed the tumor and I believe the radiation in the head did some damage. She eventually got to the point that she could no longer talk much and could not do anything for herself anymore. She was really bad for the past 5 years. She knew us, but she could not do much else other than nod her head. And she would smile so big when I walked in the room. She made it to the 60th Anniversary on Sept. 21, 2010 and died Sept. 30. I think she lived for that. )


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good evening everyone, Dave sorry you have got the hot temp.now, you know we suffered with it forever it seems just a few weeks ago, today is beautiful in the 70's and tomorrow will only be in the 60's.
> I am afraid to try the Christmas pudding, I have never seen so many things go into a pudding, I bet it is very good.


haha, did you not get Dave's invite to all the KP members that he is hosting Christmas goodies at his this year?? Dave, you are making us all puddings right? Perhaps the lads wont eat them all up!! haha   We will bring the egg nog and drinks!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone, Dave sorry you have got the hot temp.now, you know we suffered with it forever it seems just a few weeks ago, today is beautiful in the 70's and tomorrow will only be in the 60's.
> ...


I might make the puddings, but I assiduously avoid the annual orgy of juvenile greed and mawkish sentimentality, not really my kind of thing.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yah, I hear you Dave. I just love the Christmas season as it is a celebration of my family for our household. The joy of our family getting together is enough for us. Of course we have the turkey and trimmings but we find it a loving time to celebrate our family and visit with them. We are quite spread out across Canada and we seem to be able to all get together only at Christmas time at Mom and Dad's place. Money and gifts and all that is crazy at Christmas time cant take the place of the family love. It is sad that Christmas seems to have become a time for so much commercial greed instead of celebrating the love for one another that we have. So many countries have war and chaos. I am blessed to live in a peaceful country.


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you Dave for the Christmas Pudding recipe! It is a family favorite in our house. We plan to make it for our British Car Club this year.  This weekend we are celebrating our 35th Anniversary at Cover's Apple Ranch and a Lodge in the mountains.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good evening everyone, Dave sorry you have got the hot temp.now, you know we suffered with it forever it seems just a few weeks ago, today is beautiful in the 70's and tomorrow will only be in the 60's.
> I am afraid to try the Christmas pudding, I have never seen so many things go into a pudding, I bet it is very good.


Outside of the city centre the weather has been great, come Wednesday it'll be as cold and rainy as usual!

Don't be intimidated by the long list of ingredients, there's nothing tricky about making them. It really is just a matter of adding them in the order I've given. The biggest job is weighing everything out and grating the nutmeg without grazing your knuckles. If you arrange everything in advance, the actual mixing is done in minutes.

Have a go, they really do taste good.

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good evening everyone, Dave sorry you have got the hot temp.now, you know we suffered with it forever it seems just a few weeks ago, today is beautiful in the 70's and tomorrow will only be in the 60's.
> I am afraid to try the Christmas pudding, I have never seen so many things go into a pudding, I bet it is very good.


It is excellent .. You have to try it


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Goodevening Dave and all , I am just checking in. Have an early morning and a full day. Making breakfast scones and eggs florentine . Then seeing a movie with my sister Audrey and my Hubby . I will try to check back tomorrow evening. The receipts / recipes look yummy so far and I will be adding to my colection. For now I will bid you all have sweet dreams, and my prayers go out for all to be safe and in good health.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Goodevening Dave and all , I am just checking in. Have an early morning and a full day. Making breakfast scones and eggs florentine . Then seeing a movie with my sister Audrey and my Hubby . I will try to check back tomorrow evening. The receipts / recipes look yummy so far and I will be adding to my collection. For now I will bid you all have sweet dreams, and my prayers go out for all to be safe and in good health.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Good Evening It is 9:15 pm Friday night here and I made it back from the plowing match on Tuesday night. Glad to be home again and now I am here until Dec. 18 when I fly to BC on the West Coast of Canada for Christmas.
> Today is a sad one for me as it is the first anniversary of my Mother passing away and I miss her so. Kathleen


Kathleen, I'm sorry about your Mom, I know how you feel. My mom passed away on Feb 28, and even though I know SHE is better off, I still miss her. ((((Hugs))))

Patty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! Just got back from a High School football game. Great weather for it too. My nephew is one of the coaches, and his team won. Tomorrow is a day of house cleaning and rearranging furniture. Getting ready to have the inside painted. Looks like Thanksgiving will be at my house, so have a lot to do to get ready. Then going out to dinner with another nephew and his wife. Fun, and busy weekend ahead. Hope I have time to check KP and do some knitting!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Good evening Dave and everyone. Your Christmas Pudding sounds absolutely delightful! Is one piece enough? I am afraid I would eat far too much....but....oooooh, who cares, at Christmas time? I have plans to make it, thanks for the sharing of the receipe. My son says," Wow that sounds good!". Will let him have one serving ( quarter of the pudding). Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. Your Christmas Pudding sounds absolutely delightful! Is one piece enough? I am afraid I would eat far too much....but....oooooh, who cares, at Christmas time? I have plans to make it, thanks for the sharing of the receipe. My son says," Wow that sounds good!". Will let him have one serving ( quarter of the pudding). Catch you tomorrow.


You need to remember a UK pint is a fifth lager than an American pint and it is a very rich and filling dessert. One quarter of a one-pint pudding is about the most I would want in one go.

Divide the mixture whichever way suits your needs best, but I wouldn't make any one pudding in anything larger than a 2-pint (UK) basin, that size takes about 6 hours to steam. The long slow cooking is important, everything about this receipt is about letting the flavours develop.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Koalatd57 said:


> Thank you Dave for the Christmas Pudding recipe! It is a family favorite in our house. We plan to make it for our British Car Club this year.  This weekend we are celebrating our 35th Anniversary at Cover's Apple Ranch and a Lodge in the mountains.


congrats koalatd57 - hope you have a good time at the ranch.

sam


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Thanks Dave for hosting the tea party and for another great receipt. I didn't get home from work until 2am. A very busy OB department this evening! Just glad to be home.I've been trying to knit a hooded sweater for my grandson, but I have such trouble with the sleeve length. I have to guess because he lives in Alaska and I'm in Ohio! 
Take care everyone,will say a prayer for those of you that are hurting. Sadie


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

HI Dave and all my Tea party friends, my son doesn't like taking his kids out for holloween But I buy the costumes to go into their dress up bin. So when they come over the rifle through to see who will be a firemam,Storm trouper. I need to replenish it since the oldest has grown out of the ones I had but fit the brother. I use to play right along with them until my back DiL got upset about the boys loving to come and play in a clean house. The oldest never wanted to go home. So now we don't see them as much. What a hoosier. It's so important for their for them to be with loving grand parents it's sad


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all it is Saturday 6pm. Been outfor the afternoon to a 50th. Managed a few words with my husband who is away for the weekend, but came to the 80th. Made it home to see the presentation at one of the grandfinals this weekend. This was the AFL, the national AUussie Rules competition. Tomorrow is the NRL grandfianl- I guess it must be Rugby League hence the L. I think New Zealand are in it. Is that right do any kiwis know? Sydney siders would probably know. I have no interest in this at all. And only minimal in the AFL. Sunday next weekend is the important one for me, Some one in Qantas took industrial action yesterday- with two majorgrandfinals this weekend, the beginning of school holidays in many states and a public holiday in many if not all states as well they picked one of the times in the year to cause most disruption.
Was reading a book last night and someone sid'umbrella, or brolly as they say in England". i wondered why brolly? Assume they must be some reason, but it doesn't obviouselly stem from umbrella, but after a lifetime of calling them brollies I am now wondering why.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Good Evening It is 9:15 pm Friday night here and I made it back from the plowing match on Tuesday night. Glad to be home again and now I am here until Dec. 18 when I fly to BC on the West Coast of Canada for Christmas.
> Today is a sad one for me as it is the first anniversary of my Mother passing away and I miss her so. Kathleen


So sorry about your mom. Mine passed away several years ago, though I still miss her. The pain does ease a little with the passage of time - I do feel for you........x


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all it is Saturday 6pm. Been outfor the afternoon to a 50th. Managed a few words with my husband who is away for the weekend, but came to the 80th. Made it home to see the presentation at one of the grandfinals this weekend. This was the AFL, the national AUussie Rules competition. Tomorrow is the NRL grandfianl- I guess it must be Rugby League hence the L. I think New Zealand are in it. Is that right do any kiwis know? Sydney siders would probably know. I have no interest in this at all. And only minimal in the AFL. Sunday next weekend is the important one for me, Some one in Qantas took industrial action yesterday- with two majorgrandfinals this weekend, the beginning of school holidays in many states and a public holiday in many if not all states as well they picked one of the times in the year to cause most disruption.
> Was reading a book last night and someone sid'umbrella, or brolly as they say in England". i wondered why brolly? Assume they must be some reason, but it doesn't obviouselly stem from umbrella, but after a lifetime of calling them brollies I am now wondering why.


Rugby League Grand Final is between the Warriors (NZ) and Manly (Sydney?) I only know becos there has been such a lot of hype on the news here. We get very little about the AFL, used to be the VFL when I lived in Victoria (nearly 20 years ago!) Apart from the NRL, all our sports news is taken up with the Rugby (Union) World Cup being played here at the moment. This is the last weekend of pool play before the quarter finals begin. I watch as many games as I can without having Sky TV.....most of which are replays starting at 11pm, too late for me. Backing the Warriors for Sunday, and the All Blacks for the Rugby World Cup!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
All industrial action is always timed to cause maximum disruption! Our school hols start next weekend, next public hols for us are near the end of October (our Labour Weekend) 
Hope next weekend goes well for you.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks Dave for hosting the tea party and for another great receipt. I didn't get home from work until 2am. A very busy OB department this evening! Just glad to be home.I've been trying to knit a hooded sweater for my grandson, but I have such trouble with the sleeve length. I have to guess because he lives in Alaska and I'm in Ohio!
> Take care everyone,will say a prayer for those of you that are hurting. Sadie


I figure you can roll up a sleeve.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Rugby League Grand Final is between the Warriors (NZ) and Manly (Sydney?) I only know becos there has been such a lot of hype on the news here. We get very little about the AFL, used to be the VFL when I lived in Victoria (nearly 20 years ago!) Apart from the NRL, all our sports news is taken up with the Rugby (Union) World Cup being played here at the moment. This is the last weekend of pool play before the quarter finals begin. I watch as many games as I can without having Sky TV.....most of which are replays starting at 11pm, too late for me. Backing the Warriors for Sunday, and the All Blacks for the Rugby World Cup!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to make your Christmas pudding too. Is it like the one that the Cratchet's had in Dicken's A Christmas Carol? If so, I would make one for David Melville for this coming Christmas.

David Melville, is a fine Shakespearean actor, director, and many other talents. He hails from London and now living in Los Angeles. We are so happy to have him with us. He is the Managing Director at Independent Shakespeare Co., that offers free Skakespeare performances and is based in Los Angeles: http://www.independentshakespeare.com/

If it weren't for him, the L.A. masses wouldn't have access to free Shakespeare performances (the cost of a legitmate theatre ticket is too costly for most of us). When asked about the Company's mission, he said, "The whole idea is to be as accessible as possible."

For the past five Christmas seasons, he has performed Dicken's "A Christmas Carol"... all by himself (and one helper), which is how Dickens shared his story to an audience... he read the story and acted all the parts, when necessary. http://www.goldstar.com/events/hollywood-ca/a-christmas-carol-with-charles-dickens-1.html

David is brilliant... We've seen it three time... and will again this season, which would be a good time to present him with this authentic English Christmas Pudding. But... it would be cold. Or could he rewarm it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

They are always reheated- they should not be cooked and then eaten but stored for at least a few weeks. I have used some from the previous Christmas. They need to be reheated the same way they were cooked- but only for 2 hours! Just include reheating instructions with it- from Dave's instructions in his receipt. Can be heated in the microwave too, but it is not the same. It would be the same idea as to what the Cratchet's had I should think- though I don't knoiw too much about the history of the Christmas Pud- Dave is sure to know this.
Sounds great exposing so many people to Shakespeare and then Dickens with A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are always reheated- they should not be cooked and then eaten but stored for at least a few weeks. I have used some from the previous Christmas. They need to be reheated the same way they were cooked- but only for 2 hours! Just include reheating instructions with it- from Dave's instructions in his receipt. Can be heated in the microwave too, but it is not the same. It would be the same idea as to what the Cratchet's had I should think- though I don't knoiw too much about the history of the Christmas Pud- Dave is sure to know this.
> Sounds great exposing so many people to Shakespeare and then Dickens with A Christmas Carol.


Thanks for the infromation. I truly appreciate it.

Yes, the company is exposing many to Shakespeare and keeping us, that love the Bard's work, happily entertained as well. The presentations are informal... outdoors. We are allowed to bring food and drink... We take our blankets, low-folding chairs, etc. They don't charge, but do ask for donations... but, no pressure.

When they have an indoor performance, such as A Christmas Carol, a small admittance is charged. The Company uses equity-waiver theatres (90 seats) to keep the cost low. A Christmas Carol's ticket is a mere $20.00. It's a brilliant, intimate production.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning everyone, sorry for your troubles and grief. Part of life. Joy and sorrow. It is a dull, dark day so far in New Hampshire but I am hoping against hope that it will brighten up. My daughter and her husband are hosting a block party downtown to celebrate 4 years in their Deli. They are having 3 bands and it is outside. Oh dear. Pray for sun or at least no rain. They are thanking their customers for helping them stay in business in this recession. Discounts and raffles and ballons. What a day. They have been in both our papers, one on the front page. We are determined to keep our little "downtown" open and healthy. So wish us luck, if you will and enjoy your weekend. Conniesews


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening It is 9:15 pm Friday night here and I made it back from the plowing match on Tuesday night. Glad to be home again and now I am here until Dec. 18 when I fly to BC on the West Coast of Canada for Christmas.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to thank everyone that has sent their condolences and private messages to me. I am doing better than I was a year ago. I talked to my Dad last night and two of my adult children. We cannot believe how fast the time has gone by. I did not talk to Dad about Mom but wonder if he was remembering what day it was. He is holding up well and I will be seeing him for Christmas. My Dad is so looking forward to me going there. I thought if I called on the sad day of remembrance with the news of getting my flight tickets, it would cheer him up. I think it did. My kids are looking forward to me being there also. It has been 7 years since I have spent Christmas with my family. My youngest son will be 24 this month and has plans to take me out to see the lights and some Christmas Cheer. LOL And my daughter has plans for me to babysit the kids on New Years Eve. (wouldn't you know?) But I get to meet new partners for two of my kids and to play with the munchkins who will be 5 and 2. It will be so much fun. Yes, it will be a great Christmas. However, I will miss my partner who will be staying home alone. He does not enjoy Christmas and we cannot both be away in the Winter due to keeping the furnace running. I am just greatful he persuaded me to go home this year and has paid most of my fare. What a great Christmas Present he has given me. Kathleen


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good Saturday morning! Finally!!!Cool weather. It is so beautiful out this am.Sun is shining, breeze lightly blowing, birds singing... life is good today. Just gave my piano to a wonderful family with several kids. I wanted it to go to a good home where it will get lots of attention. (I have NO musical ability so it was being ignored here.) Working on a baby blanket and several Christmas gifts. By the way, Dave, your Christmas pudding recipe really put me in the Christmas spirit. Thanks for hosting this wonderful weekly event...so much fun to see what all our KP friends are up to.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is 8:30 AM here in Michigan. Having my first cup of coffee and had to break down and kick the heat on this morning to tak the chill out of the house. It has been raining most of the week here. Typical fall weather for sure. I have started working on a Christening Gown yesterday. I have a new Grandbaby due in April and saw 2 patterns I liked. So will make both. Found out it is going to be a rough 3 weeks starting this coming week. Was asked to do another shift at a another program for the company I work for ( I do direct care). That puts me at 2 doubles a week.But it is only for 3 weeks. 48 hrs a week now. I will be able to take my knitting with me though. That will be good. Been a rough busy week this week. Think I will take the dog to the vet for her shots and come home and watch the rain come down and sit in front of the TV and knit all day. Sounds like a plan to me. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all it is Saturday 6pm. Been outfor the afternoon to a 50th. Managed a few words with my husband who is away for the weekend, but came to the 80th. Made it home to see the presentation at one of the grandfinals this weekend. This was the AFL, the national AUussie Rules competition. Tomorrow is the NRL grandfianl- I guess it must be Rugby League hence the L. I think New Zealand are in it. Is that right do any kiwis know? Sydney siders would probably know. I have no interest in this at all. And only minimal in the AFL. Sunday next weekend is the important one for me, Some one in Qantas took industrial action yesterday- with two majorgrandfinals this weekend, the beginning of school holidays in many states and a public holiday in many if not all states as well they picked one of the times in the year to cause most disruption.
> Was reading a book last night and someone sid'umbrella, or brolly as they say in England". i wondered why brolly? Assume they must be some reason, but it doesn't obviouselly stem from umbrella, but after a lifetime of calling them brollies I am now wondering why.


We've just surfaced after staying up through the night to watch the _MotoGP_ from Motegi, Casey Stoner is going really well, we're big fans. Bradley Smith going well in the _Moto2_ too, he's the hero of _The Boys_.

This is the house of the busted body-clock, we're going to lounge around in the sunshine this afternoon because London is basking in glorious sunshine with temperatures in the high 80s, clear blue skies and a light breeze. We'll catch some more sleep later, we need to make sure we're awake for a racing brekkers with a couple of friends in the small hours of Sunday. Eggs of course, followed by sushi!

_Brolly_ is indeed the Brit contraction of umbrella, which itself comes from the Latin _umbra_ meaning shade, I use the term all the time. Motorsports fans are familiar with the word because the scantily-clad and very pretty girls who hold them over motorcyclists and racing drivers on the grid are known by the very non-PC term of _Brolly Dollies_; what they'll call them if male models ever get equal rights is an interesting question!

I think the Qantas unions must be taking a leaf out of the French air-traffic controllers book. Regular as clockwork, first week of the Summer holidays they down tools and bring total chaos to Europe's skies as people try to head South to the Med for their holidays, they know how to cause maximum disruption!

Dave


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good morning to everyone - its about 8:11 a.m. here in St. Louis, MO. Lisa, I hope your mom's surgery goes well and there is no spread of cancer. Let us know how she is doing. Kathleen, I know, that first year without your mom is really tough-mine's been gone for 3 years and I still find myself wanting to call her and tell her the latest news. Enjoy your time with your dad. It really does help to bring up memories during the visit. I have had a wonderful week, my St. Louis Cardinals baseball team made it to the playoffs for the World Series after being 10.5 games behind and the first game is set for today! I so enjoy October baseball! Sorry the Rangers had such a bad night last night - you follow them, don't you Dreamweaver? Today, I'm out to celebrate birthdays and plan to get cracking on my fish hats today! Dave, your pudding sounds wonderful - you know, though, when things have to be steamed,I'm always a little hesitant to try it. Isn't that ridiculous to be intimidated by STEAM! Have a wonderful week everyone!
Elaine


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!


Dreamweaver, I wonder if our Crisco would be the equivalent to the vegetable suet. I went to Atora site and sort of thought so. I could be wrong.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

off to Grand Rapids today, anyone know of a LYS in the area.


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

What a wonderful recipe for christmas, never had it, i am from Germany and we do not have bread pudding but heard about from my english friend, we have Christmas Stollen which goes in this direction.
Dave i will try this recipe, could i use real butter instead of suet. I live north of Alabama and we have the most beautiful fall weather to do the last of the gardening and start a herb spiral.
Enjoy your days
Rena


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I want to make your Christmas pudding too. Is it like the one that the Cratchet's had in Dicken's A Christmas Carol? If so, I would make one for David Melville for this coming Christmas.
> 
> David Melville, is a fine Shakespearean actor, director, and many other talents. He hails from London and now living in Los Angeles. We are so happy to have him with us. He is the Managing Director at Independent Shakespeare Co., that offers free Skakespeare performances and is based in Los Angeles: http://www.independentshakespeare.com/
> 
> ...


My receipt is indeed the same thing as is featured in _A Christmas Carol_, although Bob Cratchet's wife would have made a heavier and slightly less citrus version, also she would have boiled her pudding rather than gently steaming it as we do to-day. She would have taken two pieces of cotton, liberally dusted them with flour, tipped the mixture (which would be stiffer than we make it to-day) in the centre, gathered up the edges and tied it into a ball. The flour acts like a seal the instant it hits the boiling water and it does hold its shape.

Christmas Puddings have to be cooked twice. The first long steaming process is done when it is first made, then you leave it to mature. The second shorter steaming on the day it to wake it up after a sort of hibernation. This second steaming should be for 2-3 hours, depending on the size, although it can be longer provided it's a very gentle steaming and is not allowed to boil dry, they are very resilient. After the second steaming it is usually eaten immediately, but can be re-heated in a micowave quite successfully.

Do note, although you can _re-heat_ it in a microwave, you can't microwave in place of the second steaming. A pudding that has matured for a few months will have lost a lot of moisture and hardened during this time and needs to be revived slowly, hence the lengthy serving instructions, they are very important. I'd give the pudding its second steaming the day before and enclose a note explaining that's what you've done, then he'll know it only needs to be heated through.

I do hope you really enjoy the production, I'm all for making theatre accessible to all.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

It is so cold here this morning! Rain and windy, too. I broke down and turned on the heat so it is a bit more comfortable in here. Have to go shopping later on today, and I hope it clears a bit by then.
My town is having its annual Railroad Days festival this weekend, and I fear that it will not get off to a very good start.
Dave, your Christmas pudding sounds great! I shall look for the vegetable suet on my shopping trip. I don't think I've seen it in any of the "Palaces". The picture you posted doesn't look like anything I've ever seen. Someone suggested Crisco, but that doesn't resemble the picture at all.
My thoughts are with those who are suffering losses, facing medical procedures, and those whose life circumstances are forcing changes. I have worn all of those caps, and can empathise with your feelings.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I want to thank everyone that has sent their condolences and private messages to me. I am doing better than I was a year ago. I talked to my Dad last night and two of my adult children. We cannot believe how fast the time has gone by. I did not talk to Dad about Mom but wonder if he was remembering what day it was. He is holding up well and I will be seeing him for Christmas. My Dad is so looking forward to me going there. I thought if I called on the sad day of remembrance with the news of getting my flight tickets, it would cheer him up. I think it did. My kids are looking forward to me being there also. It has been 7 years since I have spent Christmas with my family. My youngest son will be 24 this month and has plans to take me out to see the lights and some Christmas Cheer. LOL And my daughter has plans for me to babysit the kids on New Years Eve. (wouldn't you know?) But I get to meet new partners for two of my kids and to play with the munchkins who will be 5 and 2. It will be so much fun. Yes, it will be a great Christmas. However, I will miss my partner who will be staying home alone. He does not enjoy Christmas and we cannot both be away in the Winter due to keeping the furnace running. I am just greatful he persuaded me to go home this year and has paid most of my fare. What a great Christmas Present he has given me. Kathleen


I do hope the news you'll be with him for Christmas cheers him up, it will be great for you to be together for the holiday. I hope you all have a fun time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, sorry for your troubles and grief. Part of life. Joy and sorrow. It is a dull, dark day so far in New Hampshire but I am hoping against hope that it will brighten up. My daughter and her husband are hosting a block party downtown to celebrate 4 years in their Deli. They are having 3 bands and it is outside. Oh dear. Pray for sun or at least no rain. They are thanking their customers for helping them stay in business in this recession. Discounts and raffles and ballons. What a day. They have been in both our papers, one on the front page. We are determined to keep our little "downtown" open and healthy. So wish us luck, if you will and enjoy your weekend. Conniesews


What a nice idea, I hope it stays fine for your 'street party'. Small local shops are important to a community, I meet people in the High Street and shopping is a much more pleasant experience when you can stop a chat and a cuppa, or pint in the pub, it makes it a social activity.

Dave


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Your Christmas Pudding recipe made me cry!! My darling grandmother, whose parents were born in Somerset, made it each year. She made it right after Thanksgiving (last Thursday in November) and let it "age" until Christmas. Every year she worried that it wouldn't be any good -- everything she made was always fantastic! -- and it was always the highlight of our Christmas dinner. Thanks for sharing your recipe, your fabulous designs, and for bringing back such a lovely memory.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ulmer-spatz said:


> What a wonderful recipe for christmas, never had it, i am from Germany and we do not have bread pudding but heard about from my english friend, we have Christmas Stollen which goes in this direction.
> Dave i will try this recipe, could i use real butter instead of suet. I live north of Alabama and we have the most beautiful fall weather to do the last of the gardening and start a herb spiral.
> Enjoy your days
> Rena


I love Stollen too, I have a German friend from Hamburg who makes me one every year and I make her a pudding, a brilliant arrangement!

If you aren't vegetarian and can't find _Atora_ in your local shops, you can buy beef suet from your local butcher. You need to skin it and chop it up finely, then roll the bits in flour to stop it clumping together. I can remember doing this as a boy, then I started cheating and buying it in a packet. To-day I mostly use the 'light' vegetable version which I personally prefer.

The best alternative would be a white vegetable lard used for pastry making, rub with the four to make crumbs as you would for pastry or shortbread.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The best alternative would be a white vegetable lard used for pastry making, rub with the four to make crumbs as you would for pastry or shortbread.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

AHA! Light dawns, finally. The picture you posted is what it would look like after it has been combined with flour, like making a pie crust. Then Crisco would work! Boy, do i feel like a real DUH!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ulmer-spatz said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful recipe for christmas, never had it, i am from Germany and we do not have bread pudding but heard about from my english friend, we have Christmas Stollen which goes in this direction.
> ...


Sounds excellent!! The white vegetable "lard" is called shortening here (Crisco is very good). Shortening is all vegetable fat while lard is all animal, ususally beef fat. We dont get the "rice" like textured vegetable suet here. Just the white blocks sold in 1lb (or 454gr). Some of them are sold in tubs too. I guess butter could be used??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SYAPJR said:


> Your Christmas Pudding recipe made me cry!! My darling grandmother, whose parents were born in Somerset, made it each year. She made it right after Thanksgiving (last Thursday in November) and let it "age" until Christmas. Every year she worried that it wouldn't be any good -- everything she made was always fantastic! -- and it was always the highlight of our Christmas dinner. Thanks for sharing your recipe, your fabulous designs, and for bringing back such a lovely memory.


I'm glad I've brought back happy memories, even if there was a tear or two! I suspect your grandmother was following the tradition of _Stir-Up Sunday_. It comes from the _collect_ for the last Sunday before Advent in the Anglican _Book of Common Prayer:_

_Stir up, we beseech thee, O Lord, the wills of thy faithful people; that they, plenteously bringing forth the fruit of good works, may of thee be plenteously rewarded; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen._

Over the years this has become traditionally the last day to make one's _Christmas Pudding_ that will allow it sufficient time to mature properly.

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave,
You have outdone yourself! Thank you so much for all the time and hard work that went into getting this recipe for the Christmas Pudding to us. I do have to pick up a few ingredients but I am going to give it a try.
Thanks again,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Mom. My Mom too was best girlfriend I could have. Traditions are important! Go for the ornaments!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Dave,
So when we watch BBC and someone goes for a "Pint" of beer/ale they are real1y getting a bit more! Interesting! ((ggg


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The best alternative would be a white vegetable lard used for pastry making, rub with the four to make crumbs as you would for pastry or shortbread.
> ...


This discussion has brought back childhood memories, I can recall _Atora_ being dismissed as, "merely rubbed fat" in very disapproving tones. Of course, by that time I'd been taught how to prepare suet 'properly', so it wasn't their job to do the skinning and chopping any more!

I'd go for _Crisco_ or lard, both of which I have heard being used in place of suet in quite a few dishes; I'm not convinced butter would work quite as well, I think the extended cooking period might be an issue and affect the taste.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave,
> You have outdone yourself! Thank you so much for all the time and hard work that went into getting this recipe for the Christmas Pudding to us. I do have to pick up a few ingredients but I am going to give it a try.
> Thanks again,
> marilyn


It did take quite a bit of careful phrasing, what might be obvious to us Brits brought up with it, certainly wouldn't to people from other traditions. I hope you enjoy it. You'll love the aroma while it's cooking, your house will be full of spices.

They aren't difficult to make, but they do require a bit of organisation. I still find it best to tick everything off the list as I weigh the ingredients and set them out in a row of bowls along the counter the way they do on tv. This ensures you don't miss a vital ingredient and saves so much time in the actual 'making', it's worth a bit of extra washing up!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Indeed it does sound well worth the effort to do it correctly. The only sticky wicket for me is what I am going to use to bake it in. I do have a traditional tin but it certainly doesn't sound like it will be large enough. 
Thanks again Dave!
marilyn


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, By giving my son a third of the pudding, I meant that was his share. He can eat it as he will. There are three here and he better NOT take any of my third! He is a big man ( 6'2" and about 225 lbs.) so... he does eat alot at a sitting. He is extremely active in sports and coaches young kids too so ..... his serving will be larger than mine. That is what I meant.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Dave, thanks for the good wishes for the block party. My daughter told me they were having it "rain or shine". It's rainy! Yuck! Music inside, food out under the tent. I'm on my way, be back in a few hours. Conniesews


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

A cloudy day here in Idaho. I hope it rains, we need the rain. 
The Tea Party has been going great guns and I am just now joining. Sounds like a sentimental journey this time. The yummy foods are enticing. All the bereavement is sad. It is good to talk about these things so and get the sympathy from others who have been there. We also have had losses, but not recently. I agree that time does make things a bit easier, but the loss never truely goes away.
I am working on a great shawl that I am making for a friend at work (Christmas). I hope she likes it. The yarn is absolutely wonderful. It is Mochi Plus from Chrystal Palace. It is 80% merino wool and 20% nylon. So soft. I am using size 11 needles, so it will go pretty fast.
Hope all of you enjoy the recipes, they sound yummy.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave...... I so want to try the Christmas pudding recipe. I've never heard of vegetable suet though. Where do I ask for this in the grocery store - not the meat market? I had no idea it took all this time. I think I'll have the GD's over to do this and it can be a treat for one of the 3 Christmas meals we share. The vegetable suet will be perfect. The vegetarian GD wouldn't even try the other if she knew what was in it!
> ...


I wonder if it is like Crisco Solid? WHen I was a child, there was a brand called Spry - solid shortening. It's gone now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Indeed it does sound well worth the effort to do it correctly. The only sticky wicket for me is what I am going to use to bake it in. I do have a traditional tin but it certainly doesn't sound like it will be large enough.
> Thanks again Dave!
> marilyn


The quantities I've given will make more than one. This yields about 4 UK pints (4.75 US pints/2.25 litres) of mixture by volume, the precise amount always varies. I usually make them in batches of three as I noted at the beginning. The absolute maximum size of pudding I ever make is 2 UK pints (2.4 US pints/1.15 litres) which would be for at least twelve servings, beyond that the cooking period is too long and I don't have a big enough steamer anyway!

They need to be steamed and not baked and you are best using either _Pyrex_ heatproof glass or glazed pottery 'pudding basins'.

If you don't want to tie up your bowls for months on end, once it has cooled completely, you can remove the pudding and wrap it in a double layer of greaseproof paper and then foil for the maturing process. Simply lightly the grease the bowl it was cooked in originally, replace it, then follow the instructions for preparation and serving as written.

Hope that clarifies things, they are quite out of the ordinary for people not used to making them. This whole concept of cooking a pudding, storing it, then re-cooking is unusual.

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver your recipe sounds very nice but how do you think it would be with chicken instead of crab? I don't eat any seafood.

Dave thank you for the Christmas pudding.

HAPPY WEEKEND EVERYONE!!!!! Took a longtime coming this week!
Sandy


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it is almost noon here on Saturday in cottage country Ontario. I've been to the Farmer's Market and done the road-running for the day. I am about to give myself a manicure - I am off to a fashion show tomorrow and brunch. It is a very cool, sunny day. Fall has arrived. The leaves and fall gardens are beautiful. Thanks for the recipe Dave! I remember making Christmas cake with my son when he was three. He was up on a chair beside me at the kitchen counter mixing the ingredients as I put them in. When we were done, I found a nice pile of brazil nuts on the floor. He didn't like "things" in his batter.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ulmer-spatz said:
> ...


In this country lard is from pigs.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave,
I am being completely dense here. I am not conceptualizing at all. What size bowl are we talking about here to do the steaming in? Because one is able to do several at a time are we talking ramekins?
I am so sorry? But I do want to do this. Somehow I can conceptualize the taste but not the size of the container to steam them in.
Apologetically,
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Well, it is almost noon here on Saturday in cottage country Ontario. I've been to the Farmer's Market and done the road-running for the day. I am about to give myself a manicure - I am off to a fashion show tomorrow and brunch. It is a very cool, sunny day. Fall has arrived. The leaves and fall gardens are beautiful. Thanks for the recipe Dave! I remember making Christmas cake with my son when he was three. He was up on a chair beside me at the kitchen counter mixing the ingredients as I put them in. When we were done, I found a nice pile of brazil nuts on the floor. He didn't like "things" in his batter.


Great story, at least he knows how cakes are made, has he grown up to like brazils?

I forgot to mention... it's traditional for everybody in the house together to give the mixture a stir and make a wish, the ritual is usually accompanied by a glass of cooking sherry and much jolliness! Christmas Puddings are a very special part of British festivities and have many associated customs of their own, charms and coins are put in them for people to discover and hopefully not break their teeth or choke on!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave thanks for the Christmas Pudding receipt.
I remember my grandmother making this when I was young. I have often wished I'd gotten her receipt. I will make this fro Christmas dinner this year. For the suet I will use lard that I've made from our pig fat. I make christmas cake every year and give it to family & friends. I have changed the receipt using fruits I like.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay - good morning fellow KPers. It is now 8:50 a.m. in Sunny SOuthern california. The sun is out. It is a cool 65F. Later in the day it will warm up. But 65 is just delish. It was perfect sleeping weather last night. In fact, it was a bit cold, just lovely.

Finishing my 1st cuppa Joe. Finished skimming all the posts. Have a dinner/movie date tonite. 

So sorry for your loss. I lost my mom 7 years ago, my dad 5 years ago, and my DH almost 2 years ago. The 23rd of this month would have been my DH's 78th birthday. I am still grieving for him and miss him so much. I dreamt abt him last nite. 

I'm back. Took a phone call. It is now 9:30 am. My coffee is cold.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave,
> I am being completely dense here. I am not conceptualizing at all. What size bowl are we talking about here to do the steaming in? Because one is able to do several at a time are we talking ramekins?
> I am so sorry? But I do want to do this. Somehow I can conceptualize the taste but not the size of the container to steam them in.
> Apologetically,
> marilyn


Don't worry Marilyn. You're not being dense at all, they are unusual things.

I make them in a variety of sizes from half-pint (10 fluid ounces) basins which serve 2-3 people, to 2-pint (2.4 US pints) which will easily serve 12. I make mine in batches of three or four, which is as many steamers and rings on the hob as I have.

As I put at the beginning, this quantity makes enough to fill about 4 UK pints (4.75 US pints), my most usual division would be two 1.5 UK pint puddings and one 1 UK pint basin, but you can juggle the basins you have and scale the ingredients. It isn't exact, the precise yield varies slightly every time; if it's a little less than I need, I simply add some more fruit, it's very forgiving.

I personally wouldn't make one any smaller than a half-pint size.

Does that clear it up for you?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave thanks for the Christmas Pudding receipt.
> I remember my grandmother making this when I was young. I have often wished I'd gotten her receipt. I will make this fro Christmas dinner this year. For the suet I will use lard that I've made from our pig fat. I make christmas cake every year and give it to family & friends. I have changed the receipt using fruits I like.


Glad to have helped, I hope it turns out well. I vary the fruit mix sometimes, it's quite flexible provided the total quantity of dried fruit is the same. A lot of people add a grated apple to their puddings and that's quite nice too. As long as the fat you use can stand up to the extended cooking period without turning bitter, all will be fine.

Dave


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, Dave! You've brought back fond memories of my mother starting her Christmas Cake and Pudding about this time of year. I never appreciated the baking when I was a kid but now I long for it. Since living in California, I've not had any. It was such a joyous time of the year. I don't bake cookies any more - I guess the family thinks I'm not trustworthy near the oven. 

It's a beautiful, sunny day, typical of CA weather. It's hard to think of Christmas in the heat. lol I've been doing a lot of Christmas knitting which I will post in a couple of days.

Thank you so much for your posts, Dave. I really enjoy them - your recipes and patterns. Take care. Wynn


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

For some reason I don't get nor can I find the 'tea party' until it has gone on for a day. Hello to all. I tried reading all the comments. Lisa, your mother is in my prayers and I give hugs to everyone suffering from loss. Dave...thank you again for your energy in putting this together. I appreciate you and can hardly wait to make the pudding. Dreamweaver, your Spinach soup sounds wonderful.Thank you for the recipe. To all. Have a great week-end!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the idea of everyone giving the mixture a stir and the sherry toast. A new custom I will have to adopt. Nope, he still doesn't like "things" in his food - includes raisins in cookies.


FireballDave said:


> Bonidale said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is almost noon here on Saturday in cottage country Ontario. I've been to the Farmer's Market and done the road-running for the day. I am about to give myself a manicure - I am off to a fashion show tomorrow and brunch. It is a very cool, sunny day. Fall has arrived. The leaves and fall gardens are beautiful. Thanks for the recipe Dave! I remember making Christmas cake with my son when he was three. He was up on a chair beside me at the kitchen counter mixing the ingredients as I put them in. When we were done, I found a nice pile of brazil nuts on the floor. He didn't like "things" in his batter.
> ...


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love and blessings to those of you who have had serious illness in the family and those who have lost loved ones. I shall pray for you.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> For some reason I don't get nor can I find the 'tea party' until it has gone on for a day. Hello to all. I tried reading all the comments. Lisa, your mother is in my prayers and I give hugs to everyone suffering from loss. Dave...thank you again for your energy in putting this together. I appreciate you and can hardly wait to make the pudding. Dreamweaver, your Spinach soup sounds wonderful.Thank you for the recipe. To all. Have a great week-end!


if you click on Active Topics, at the top of the page, it will give you the list of all new entries that were started later in the day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> For some reason I don't get nor can I find the 'tea party' until it has gone on for a day. Hello to all. I tried reading all the comments. Lisa, your mother is in my prayers and I give hugs to everyone suffering from loss. Dave...thank you again for your energy in putting this together. I appreciate you and can hardly wait to make the pudding. Dreamweaver, your Spinach soup sounds wonderful.Thank you for the recipe. To all. Have a great week-end!


I do post a note on the previous week's thread with a link, if you aren't getting the notifications through, I should contact Admin., the system plays up sometimes. I start it at 11:00p.m. London time, we're currently on BST which is GMT+1. If you click on my name after that time, you will find it on the list of topics I have created.

Hope you enjoy the pudding, it's well worth the effort.

Dave


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Tea Party everyone. Thanks (again) Dave for hosting. I would surely miss it if you didn't do this for us. Nice to hear from some "olde" friends again.

Sam, how are the puppies? Did you keep all of them?

Dave, the pudding sounds very good. I always enjoy reading the ingredients to recipes, even though I may not get to making them. thanks dreamweaver for the soup it is very much like the one I have. So good and always easy to make. 

thanks for letting me drop in. Enjoy the week-end....marilyn


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I thought I would join the party. So ..... what am I doing at the moment (7pm, in Kent, just south of London, UK)? I have just been out for the day with my hubby and son, sat and had lunch in amazing sunshine, totally out of season.
Latest projects, which I MUST FINISH : 
1. green dk sleeveless top for me - I keep starting other things as I spy more lovely yarn ...
2. a purple chunky hat - I made this in 2 evenings this week - like it so much I may make more and try and sell them, 
3. yesterday started another chunky hat, same as 2.but hate the yarn, it's a boring shade of grey and keeps pilling and going bobbly as I knit so may not finish it!
4. I have also started on new project of an aubergine coloured 4ply scarf .... looks lovely but not sure I can knit with such a fine yarn as it will take so long ..
5. still have 2 summer tops half done - one nearly finished, not sure the pale blue will ever suit me (but it's lovely bamboo yarn!) and another in aqua, which has already been half undone and reknitted as the shoulders were too big!
How did I get to have this 'so many projects' Problem: I work in a yarn shop (very casual, temporary, covering someone's sick leave, and I love it!) - so keep seeing new yarn I just MUST try out!! 
Husband getting fed up being surrounded by my 'junk' as he calls it!! I may just knit him into something one day - I am on my laptop in the dining room at the mo - he is in the lounge watching footie on tv - I wonder if I sneaked in and knitting around him if he would notice - I don't think so - never disturb a man and a footie game ...


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

This sound good.......can't wait to gather all the ingredients and make it. Thanks



Dreamweaver said:


> OK - second time is the charm. I was updating recipe earlier and finger slipped. Here is updated recipe. Thanks, Elsie. SORRY. Should have done a "once over" before hitting send. (DH told me to change temp...)
> 
> *Chinese Spinach Soup*
> 
> ...


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for this recipe.........My Mother was from Canada and she always said "receipt" while everyone here in the "States" said "recipe", and I wondered why. It must have been her English background. I have a lot of her "receipts" now.
It's been a delight reading all the replys and comments on this Christmas Pudding.......I've never made one, but this sure makes me want to try! Thanks for posting and love the egg cozy. Nice knitting. My son is also a knitter and does beautiful work. I would love to see more men enjoying the craft.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sam, how are the puppies? Did you keep all of them?

thanks for letting me drop in. Enjoy the week-end....marilyn[/quote]

the puppies are fine - will get the granddaughter over here to download the pictures she took on her ipad. i go back and forth about keeping them. i ask myself if i have the energy to devote to them that they are going to need - they need to get out and run and play - nee to be house broken and to settle down when they are in the house. no one has come to look at them and i refuse to take them to the animal shelter so whether i keep them or not is kind of in the air. i'm leaning toward keeping them but . . . . .

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I thought I would join the party. So ..... what am I doing at the moment (7pm, in Kent, just south of London, UK)? I have just been out for the day with my hubby and son, sat and had lunch in amazing sunshine, totally out of season.
> Latest projects, which I MUST FINISH :
> 1. green dk sleeveless top for me - I keep starting other things as I spy more lovely yarn ...
> 2. a purple chunky hat - I made this in 2 evenings this week - like it so much I may make more and try and sell them,
> ...


I have a couple of projects I want to finish, I'm glad I'm not exposed to all that temptation on a daily basis!

Hasn't the weather in the South East been fantastic? It's amazing to be sitting out in shirt sleeves in October after our Doctor Who fix!

Dave


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, It's your turn to have some sunshine fun!! Soak up as much as you can before it gets too hot! We have had more than our share and ready for cool......not cold yet! Have a SUPER day!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I use to play right along with them until my back DiL got upset about the boys loving to come and play in a clean house. The oldest never wanted to go home. So now we don't see them as much. What a hoosier. It's so important for their for them to be with loving grand parents it's sad


Oh, I'm so sorry you cant see GKs so much. Same for us. DIL became a different person when she had kids -- became very angry at us for paying attention to the other GKs. We couldn't reason with her (and son went along) that 10 minutes away for other GKs vs 6 hours away for her kids was the geographic reason for seeing the others more and knowing them better. It is so important for them to be with loving GPs but she wouldn't let them visit and for a year or more wouldn't even allow us to see them. It was heartbreaking. Now we talk to them occasionally on phone and see them about once/year when we drive to them and stay in a hotel. But we don't know them well, they are now 10, 12, and 14 -- we've lost a lot of time that can't be recovered.

Enough maudlin stuff. Thanks for the tea party, Dave. DH makes a Christmas pudding similar to yours , but I'm not sure there are as many ingredients. It is time-consuming, though -- the steaming takes about 6 hours like yours. And like you said, it is VERY rich, especially with the rum sauce! Only person I know can eat more than one (small) piece at one sitting is DH's brother.

Have a great weekend, everyone! It is in the 50s and sunny here so great day to watch DH do yard work while I play with the dog outside.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[Oh, I'm so sorry you cant see GKs so much. Same for us. DIL became a different person when she had kids -- became very angry at us for paying attention to the other GKs. We couldn't reason with her (and son went along) that 10 minutes away for other GKs vs 6 hours away for her kids was the geographic reason for seeing the others more and knowing them better. It is so important for them to be with loving GPs but she wouldn't let them visit and for a year or more wouldn't even allow us to see them. It was heartbreaking. Now we talk to them occasionally on phone and see them about once/year when we drive to them and stay in a hotel. But we don't know them well, they are now 10, 12, and 14 -- we've lost a lot of time that can't be recovered.

It's so sad and childish . It's like She only wants to be important to them and get jealous of the affection that they shown to anyone else. They live 15 min. away. My son says there is nothing he can do. He kust tries to keep the peace. We make plans for a day with them and she insists on bringing them over then won't leave. So there went a trip to the Museum and other places of interest. I don't get it. It's so true all that lost time with little memories.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

laceandlovelies said:


> Thank you for this recipe.........My Mother was from Canada and she always said "receipt" while everyone here in the "States" said "recipe", and I wondered why. It must have been her English background. I have a lot of her "receipts" now.
> It's been a delight reading all the replys and comments on this Christmas Pudding.......I've never made one, but this sure makes me want to try! Thanks for posting and love the egg cozy. Nice knitting. My son is also a knitter and does beautiful work. I would love to see more men enjoying the craft.


I think it's a generational thing too. I grew up in a household run by people from the Victorian and Edwardian era, I picked up a lot of the older expressions and terminology and it' so deeply ingrained, it requires too much effort to change.

Quite a few men knit, there is still a gender-gap though, not many do it in public!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right dave - i have never seen any man knit in public except me. i knit on the plane - in the terminal - anywhere i feel like it. at seventy i can get away with it - actually i think i always have. i've always said if you don't want to be my friend it's your loss not mine. i would rather have one or two people that like me for me than have a lot of iffy friendships. i'm getting on a soap box here so better stop. i will add though that it is most fun knitting outside - it's a totally different atmosphere than inside.

sam


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> [Oh, I'm so sorry you cant see GKs so much. Same for us. DIL became a different person when she had kids -- became very angry at us for paying attention to the other GKs. We couldn't reason with her (and son went along) that 10 minutes away for other GKs vs 6 hours away for her kids was the geographic reason for seeing the others more and knowing them better. It is so important for them to be with loving GPs but she wouldn't let them visit and for a year or more wouldn't even allow us to see them. It was heartbreaking. Now we talk to them occasionally on phone and see them about once/year when we drive to them and stay in a hotel. But we don't know them well, they are now 10, 12, and 14 -- we've lost a lot of time that can't be recovered.
> 
> It's so sad and childish . It's like She only wants to be important to them and get jealous of the affection that they shown to anyone else. They live 15 min. away. My son says there is nothing he can do. He kust tries to keep the peace. We make plans for a day with them and she insists on bringing them over then won't leave. So there went a trip to the Museum and other places of interest. I don't get it. It's so true all that lost time with little memories.


I have the same situation ... still :-( 
I've seen my GD twice and she will be 1 next month, my GS turned 2 in Aug and I was not allowed to go to the party and I was told not to buy him anything. My daughter turned on me when she was pregnant with her daughter. They live 20 mins away, it is very depressing. My other girls wont talk about her, it is very sad, all that time lost and not really knowing the reason why.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification Dave, 
You were perfectly clear the first time. I just wasn't "getting it." I think I understand you know. I was thinking in terms of my slow cooker which may not be able to hold three bowls. I can steam the pudding in the oven and I think it will work out just fine.
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you also so much for this recipe! It sounds wonderful. My family also had a tradition of having fish on Christmas Eve. Thanks again,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave, We too still have tomatoes growing; lots of tomatoes. Last week here in Sac Ca we had three days of temps over 100 degrees. This weekend we are at 85. There is hope Man, you just have to hang in there. (((ggg


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

HI all been a busy week here and our weather has been mainly warm and sunny gorgeous days, perfect for our dogs 'walkies'. I have hardly picked up my knitting needles this week been busy working and another big week ahead. 

We always get the family members that are home at the time to have a stir of our Christmas cake mixture, or pudding and have done this with all the fruit wedding cakes over the years too. The Kids really love it. My sister just celebrated her 25th anniversary and I still have photos of the cake being given a stir by the little nieces. So cute.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

It has been a fab sunny day indeed, and I agree about knitting outside. My son plays cricket in the summer and I watched almost every match this year, sitting in a deckchair, whilst knitting away. The only downside was that a couple of times I was wrapped in a blanket with a flask of coffee! Hey ho, what a summer this year! I too love knitting outside. There IS something different about it, complete freedom, I think, especially in a public place. I was also knitting last weekend, on a beach! 
So, I finished the grey hat this evening, and it's not too bad, just not my colour I guess. Husband enjoyed the football and even managed to cook bacon sarnies for our son and his mate when it finished (whilst I knitted!). 
So, reading other people's comments, it does seem a shame some of you don't get to spend as much time with family as you'd wish to. You know what they say, you don't choose your family, but you can choose your friends. I think sometimes your friends become your new 'family'. I just know feel that if you do get a chance to spend time with someone you love, then enjoy it because sometimes when they're gone you realise you didn't enjoy it enough.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

scotslass said:


> [
> 
> I have the same situation ... still :-(
> I've seen my GD twice and she will be 1 next month, my GS turned 2 in Aug and I was not allowed to go to the party and I was told not to buy him anything. My daughter turned on me when she was pregnant with her daughter. They live 20 mins away, it is very depressing. My other girls wont talk about her, it is very sad, all that time lost and not really knowing the reason why.


I thought I posted another thought on this subject, but it looks like it didn't show up. Just wanted to say it seems to be a generational thing -- I spoke to our minister about our situation and he said there were a number of people in the congregation with the same issue -- if this is happening in a congregation of only about 350, imagine how many grandparents overall must be hurting. We raised our kids, they turned out well enough that someone would marry them, and suddenly we are the enemy. Maybe its because of our more relaxed standards, and this generation of parents needing to be in complete control over their children's lives and experiences. in general. I have another DIL who welcomes our involvement and these kids each spend an overnight with us every week. They have been doing this since they were toddlers -- now 8 and 14 -- so we have had the delightful experience of watching them grow and develop -- something a parent doesn't generally have the time for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am lucky - my youngest daughter and her husband turned their unused attached garage into a one bedroom totally self-contained apartment for me - kitchen with d/w no less -a stack w/d - a mitsubishi heating system (think you see a lot of them in oz and the carribean) - there are seven grandchildren here and another one due (an ops baby - but none the less a welcome addition). two are away from home now so there are five soon to be six. i see them everyday -think the older ones think i am an old foggie (?) sometimes - but i do try not to start too many sentences with "in my day". lol 

i have an older daughter in indianapolis with four children - their oldest just started nurses training. i don't get to see them real often - distance - and just life involvement makes it more difficult. but i do see them six or eight times a year which is nice.

i feel really bad for any grandparent that is kept from their grandchildren - i fail to understand the mindset that a person has to have to do that. i send you warm thoughts and positive energy and maybe five children - lol.

sam


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Does one bake this, like in the oven? 
I don't have a steamer, except for rice.
How do I do this?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, Sam -- you must be one heck of a parent and grandparent! Good for you keeping those family ties and grandchildren close. Thanks for the kind wishes, but you can keep the kids LOL. Too much of a good thing, you know . . . . ; )


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am lucky - my youngest daughter and her husband turned their unused attached garage into a one bedroom totally self-contained apartment for me - kitchen with d/w no less -a stack w/d - a mitsubishi heating system (think you see a lot of them in oz and the carribean) - there are seven grandchildren here and another one due (an ops baby - but none the less a welcome addition). two are away from home now so there are five soon to be six. i see them everyday -think the older ones think i am an old foggie (?) sometimes - but i do try not to start too many sentences with "in my day". lol
> 
> i have an older daughter in indianapolis with four children - their oldest just started nurses training. i don't get to see them real often - distance - and just life involvement makes it more difficult. but i do see them six or eight times a year which is nice.
> 
> ...


Your life sounds idyllic to me. I am still waiting for a grandchild. Dont know if my son would like children or not. He says there are lots of children in this world who need loving homes.

I believe there are recourses for grandparents who are not allowed to see their grandchildren. These are legal ones and I dont know if anyone wants to go that route. It sure is a sad day. My parents see my brother's children once a year, and on a good year, twice. The other brother loves to bring his wife and children to visit and they live farther away. It seems that there has to always be strife within families, no matter how great the family is. Often we dont know what goes on behind closed doors in our neighbourhoods.
 Have a happy day in spite of stuff! :wink:


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I am with Sam, I have grands 15 minutes away. I can see them everyday but I don't have to. Would be the same if I lived with them. My daughter is not married to the man she is with but they have a daughter together...she has 3 other kids and he has 2 other kids. They are my grandkids. They are of parents who would rather not let them come but do. My daughter is extremely jealous because they cry to be with us. I tell her Grandparents ( and Uncle ) are more patient because we are not there 24-7 (just 20-7) and it calms them some. Sometimes she calls me and pleads me to take several as they are driving her nuts. My daughter is not consistant and I am. Kids know.....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, Thanks for the open house, Dave. Ive been in learning mode and have been doing a lot of reading and absorbing it all, since last weeks tea party. Im so grateful for the recipes. Not having children or living parents, I probably will not make the Christmas pudding, but I will give the recipe and the interesting history to a friend who will enjoy it and might even try to make it. She is so enchanted with anything European that she felt like I was home, sigh.  When she visited the UK and Ireland last year. 

Now the soup ! Thats right up my alley, Dreamweaver.

Since Ive kept my typing fingers to myself and soaked all of this in, Ive solved your problem, Sam  I say that without really knowing you or your grandkids, but I was thinking that the GD who has the pups picture as a screensaver might like a little job. Maybe she could be your asst. trainer/exerciser until you get your strength back. I don't even know how old she is, but I'm just wondering?????
My nephew called this eve. and I get my Grandniece fix next week. News like that certainly pick one up 
Later, Guys.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I really don't think butter could be used in place of suet in a steamed pudding. It would make the pudding a very different item. I can't explain it, but I don't think it would work at all.

I've always used the beef suet, but would like to reduce the amount of that kind of fat and use the vegetable. I'm appreciating the discussion about the use of "vegetable suet", and how to do it. I don't think we can get the pellet kind of vegetable suet here. So, I am interested in trying to cut it into some flour....I wonder how much flour?

I'll post my Steamed Suet Pudding recipe in a little bit. Gotta' find the recipe! I know where it is, just a matter of getting to it.

Later...Carol (IL)



5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ulmer-spatz said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

As I recall....the batter was so stiff and hard to stir adequately....I suspect that may be part of the impetus for the "tradition" for everyone to give a stir. A great idea! Clever cooks!

Carol (IL)


Bonidale said:


> I like the idea of everyone giving the mixture a stir and the sherry toast. A new custom I will have to adopt. Nope, he still doesn't like "things" in his food - includes raisins in cookies.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I find I have to wait until Saturday to sign into the Tea Party. It is listed in the topics for Saturday for the KP. Once I send a posting, then I get notices in my e-mail that a new posintg has been made and I can go directly to the Tea Party.
Carol (IL)



scotslass said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I don't get nor can I find the 'tea party' until it has gone on for a day. Hello to all. I tried reading all the comments. Lisa, your mother is in my prayers and I give hugs to everyone suffering from loss. Dave...thank you again for your energy in putting this together. I appreciate you and can hardly wait to make the pudding. Dreamweaver, your Spinach soup sounds wonderful.Thank you for the recipe. To all. Have a great week-end!
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Cmaliza, If you watch for it, on one of the last notices you get for this teaparty, Dave will post a link to his opening of the next teaparty and you can get right in on the happenings. 
I usually see this notice late on Friday night. 
You will get used to looking for it. 

Ooorrrrrr, You can go to where the "WATCH"button on the top left (over the avatars) and click on it to receive notices without or until posting any messages of your own. 

Hope that is as clear as I see it in my own mind.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

You put the pudding pots on a rack/stand in a larger pot that can hold water....so the pudding pots get steamed over boiling water. The larger pot needs to be covered. I don't think baking in the oven would work.
Carol (IL)


DollieD said:


> Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> I don't have a steamer, except for rice.
> How do I do this?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Dandylion.....I think I did see that once, but I don't always see it. By Wed/Thursday, I run out of steam for the "old" tea party...and don't check as much. I should do so. I worry that I'll miss the link.
Carol (IL)


dandylion said:


> Cmaliza, If you watch for it, on one of the last notices you get for this teaparty, Dave will post a link to his opening of the next teaparty and you can get right in on the happenings.
> I usually see this notice late on Friday night.
> You will get used to looking for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Okay...it is 9:45 Saturday night....it's been a full day - got a new fridge, watched a bunch of college football, drove up to WI and saw the beginnings of what may be a beautiful show by Mother Nature and the Trees, AND made it through all the pages of the Tea Party!

First...to all who have had losses or are dealing with serious issues, you are in my prayers. I believe the Tea Party folk are there for you and know that you have our best wishes for you. There are so many stories that get posted here it sometimes gets "hard for the heart", but then the support that pours out unbidden is so beautiful and uplifting it warms the heart. I am very thankful to have found the community of this Tea Party. It is precious....

Strawberry...can you just tell the mom...we're leaving, let's go, and assume she'll come along? Don't let her control the situation. "We have tickets and the starting time is XXX.....gotta' go!" I know...it is easier said than done...but, I'm encouraging you to take control!

Conniesews....fingers are crossed for tomorrow....Fall is the best time of year for all kinds of outdoors events. Good luck!

Now..to the real good stuff...I found my mom's Steamed Pudding recipe..."without bias", I have to say it is fantastic! It is SO worth the effort. The stirring is tough because the batter is very thick. I am thinking of making some alternations and your input would be appreciated. I'd like to sub veg suet (in what form?) and what do yo think of subbing soy milk for the regular milk? My son is VERY allergic to milk, so he can't eat this...hence I have not made it for MANY years. Bit, I have been inspired by the Tea Party!

STEAMED SUET PUDDING..makes 3 small or 2 large

1/2 C (heaping)white sugar
1/2 C (heaping) light brown sugar
1 scant C ground beef suet (freeze before grinding)
1 egg
1 C sour milk/buttermilk
1 tsp salt
1 T cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
3 C flour
2 C raisins - lightly floured

beat egg
add sugars
add milk
mix dry ingredients
add dry to egg mix
alternate adding suet & raisins..mix well

steam 3 hours in tightly covered can
do NOT fill can more than 2/3 full...1/2 is better

Once cooking is done. remove from can and wrap well. When serving, cut pieces and place pudding pieces in a strainer over boiling water, cover and steam until heated through...about 15 minutes. Plate and top with dollop of hard sauce.
OH.....SOOOOOOOOOOOOO yummy!

I may have a hard sauce recipe, but it is not with me at the moment. Any donations of hard sauce recipes are welcome. Dave's sauce sounded like a good topping.

I look forward to your thoughts....especially about the milk exchange.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gosh....you would think I would do the proff reading BEFORE I hit "send"....any way, hope y'all can read around the typos!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> You put the pudding pots on a rack/stand in a larger pot that can hold water....so the pudding pots get steamed over boiling water. The larger pot needs to be covered. I don't think baking in the oven would work.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


You could bake in the oven as long as the pudding pots are sitting in water and the entire outer baking dish is totally covered so steam does not escape. I would put my pudding pots into my roaster, add two inches water, and cover with the roaster lid. I often steam things in my oven. As with anything you steam, you just make sure the water does not run out!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great tea party so far! My thoughts and prayers are with those of you that are having struggles in your life. I certainly understand How difficult life can be. Good day today. Worked in the house and then went out for dinner with my nephew and his wife. We went to The Melting Pot. It is a fondue type restaurant. The 70"s are alive and well! It was delicious and I am stuffed! Watching the Rangers game that I recorded. They won! Still watching though. Hope everyone has had a good day, a good night's rest, and a fantastic day tomorrow!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right dave - i have never seen any man knit in public except me. i knit on the plane - in the terminal - anywhere i feel like it. at seventy i can get away with it - actually i think i always have. i've always said if you don't want to be my friend it's your loss not mine. i would rather have one or two people that like me for me than have a lot of iffy friendships. i'm getting on a soap box here so better stop. i will add though that it is most fun knitting outside - it's a totally different atmosphere than inside.
> 
> sam


One sees men knitting, more and more, particularly students with whom it has become quite popular. Since I've spent my life in an artsy environment, it's never been an issue. It's quite strange, other men tend to be interested in what I'm making; the only serious hostility tends to come from women, I think they feel threatened. I try very hard to avoid the radical feminists, there's no winning with them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, We too still have tomatoes growing; lots of tomatoes. Last week here in Sac Ca we had three days of temps over 100 degrees. This weekend we are at 85. There is hope Man, you just have to hang in there. (((ggg


I'm not complaining about a week of sunshine and temperatures in the 80s, after a cold, wet Summer, a bit of sunshine is most welcome.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> It has been a fab sunny day indeed, and I agree about knitting outside. My son plays cricket in the summer and I watched almost every match this year, sitting in a deckchair, whilst knitting away. The only downside was that a couple of times I was wrapped in a blanket with a flask of coffee! Hey ho, what a summer this year! I too love knitting outside. There IS something different about it, complete freedom, I think, especially in a public place. I was also knitting last weekend, on a beach!
> So, I finished the grey hat this evening, and it's not too bad, just not my colour I guess. Husband enjoyed the football and even managed to cook bacon sarnies for our son and his mate when it finished (whilst I knitted!).
> So, reading other people's comments, it does seem a shame some of you don't get to spend as much time with family as you'd wish to. You know what they say, you don't choose your family, but you can choose your friends. I think sometimes your friends become your new 'family'. I just know feel that if you do get a chance to spend time with someone you love, then enjoy it because sometimes when they're gone you realise you didn't enjoy it enough.


I used to make my own cricket jumpers, they were the first 'big project' I tackled and I still love cables. _The Lad_ is into crafts too, as a way to relax; he has made himself a couple of sweaters, but he's into bright colours, his current taste seems to be something akin to a fight in a paint-shop!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> I don't have a steamer, except for rice.
> How do I do this?


Yes you can cook them in the oven. You need a deep roasting tin with a few layers of newspaper in the bottom to protect them. Arrange your pudding basins on top of this with a few inches of water, then cover the whole thing with foil. You need to check the water level regularly to ensure it doesn't dry out, but it does work.

I use steamers on the hob myself. An alternative is to use large deep saucepans, place a couple of layers of newspaper in the bottom, then an upturned old saucer, place the pudding on top of this and boiling water half to tho-thirds of the way up the side of the basin. this works really well. I only have three steamers, so if I'm making four from a batch, I use this method.

Hope that helps 
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I really don't think butter could be used in place of suet in a steamed pudding. It would make the pudding a very different item. I can't explain it, but I don't think it would work at all.
> 
> I've always used the beef suet, but would like to reduce the amount of that kind of fat and use the vegetable. I'm appreciating the discussion about the use of "vegetable suet", and how to do it. I don't think we can get the pellet kind of vegetable suet here. So, I am interested in trying to cut it into some flour....I wonder how much flour?
> 
> ...


Love your pudding, thanks for posting it.

There's 4 ounces of flour in my pudding receipt, that would be enough to make 'crumbs' with the vegetable shortening. I phoned one of my chef friends and we're sure that's the best alternative to suet.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Great 125cc and Moto2 races this morning, well worth getting up for! Just waiting for the GP race. After our 4:00a.m. brekkers, I'm just organising the sushi. I cheated and got the deli to make a couple of platters, no way was I struggling to prepare sushi for 8 people through the night!

Amazing job they've made to repair everything after the devastating earthquake and stage a world-class event. I really admire them for all the work they've done, Motegi is a fantastic circuit.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> I don't have a steamer, except for rice.
> How do I do this?


Although steaming is my first choice I will also put them in a pan of water (about half way up the sides of the pudding basin) and boil them for the same length of time as steaming.

I use butter in my chrissy puds with no problems. Never thought of using lard, but will stick to my recipe which has never failed us in over 40 years of use.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Okay...it is 9:45 Saturday night....it's been a full day - got a new fridge, watched a bunch of college football, drove up to WI and saw the beginnings of what may be a beautiful show by Mother Nature and the Trees, AND made it through all the pages of the Tea Party!
> 
> First...to all who have had losses or are dealing with serious issues, you are in my prayers. I believe the Tea Party folk are there for you and know that you have our best wishes for you. There are so many stories that get posted here it sometimes gets "hard for the heart", but then the support that pours out unbidden is so beautiful and uplifting it warms the heart. I am very thankful to have found the community of this Tea Party. It is precious....
> 
> ...


I'm allergic to milk also. I think it would be ok to use soy milk. You can add vinegar to the soy to make a "Buttermilk" substitution, I would have to look up the information on the web to find out how much. I would advise using the plain or unflavored soy, although you might want to try the different flavors to see which one(s) you like. Personally I like the Vanilla Almond milk, or even the coconut milk for drinking and cereal.

Is the brown sugar packed, or loose?

Patty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> ...


We all have our own versions and our own methods, they really are something one adjusts over the years. I only made my big adjustments because I wanted to make it lighter in texture, reduce the added sugar to the barest minimum and bump up the citrus flavours, hence the choice of booze.

Vermouth is brilliant in cooking generally, it add a great flavour to many dishes. Try using it in pork or chicken casserole instead of white wine, it tastes fantastic!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> ...


I think canning jar rings in the bottom would do the job of newspaper and saucer.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It looks like another blustery day in my neck of the woods. I never did make it out to the stores yesterday. It was just a fabulous day to stay inside, drink tea and knit. I'm working on some things for Christmas gifts and for a bazaar. 
I'm starting to bake my Pina Colada Cakes next week. I'm taking a few days off from work and that will give me a heads up on the hols. I posted the receipt a few weeks ago - let me know if you would like it.
At some point today I have to help my daughter make a costume for her dog's Howl-o-ween Party at doggy daycare. The dog's name is Kami, so she will be dressed up as a "Kami-saurus Rex". It is usually a good time (don't ask kami that, though!) and all the proceeds go to the local animal shelter.
What does Vermouth task like? Is it citrus-y? The only citrus alcohol I have had is Limoncello (sp?).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sitting out and enjoying the sun after the excitement of the bike races, all three were good, I'm watching the _British Touring Car Championship_ and _Formula Renault_ racing from Brands Hatch, excellent way to spend a Sunday!

In answer to:



martin keith said:


> I am afraid to try the Christmas pudding, I have never seen so many things go into a pudding, I bet it is very good.


and for anybody else put off by the quantity my receipt makes, I have an alternative. A few years ago, a friend asked me a week before Christmas for a 'quick' pudding receipt. This is what I came up with, it isn't quite as rich as the full mixture, but it does work and is better than anything in the shops, I have tested it!

This will make a one-pint (0.5 litre) pudding for 4-6 servings. It's best if you can leave it to mature for more than a week, but the real difference is between a home-made pudding and a commercial one!

If you only want one pudding to try it out, give it a go!
Dave

*Quick Christmas Pudding*

*Ingredients:*

3 oz (85g) suet 
3 oz (85g) breadcrumbs 
1 oz (30g) S.R. flour 
1 oz (30g) sugar 
1 oz (30g) ground almonds 
10 oz (285g) mixed dried fruit
1 oz (30g) cut mixed peel
5 glace cherries, chopped
grated zest and juice of one lemon
1/8 oz (3.5g) ground mixed spice 
1 tsp cinnamon 
1 tsp grated nutmeg 
1 large egg, beaten
2 fl. oz (55ml) extra dry vermouth 
1 tbs (15ml) Bacardi or vodka
milk to mix

*Method:*

Mix together the dry base ingredients: breadcrumbs, suet, flour and sugar and combine well. Next add in the spices and mix well to distribute them throughout the mixture. Next add the dried fruit and nuts and combine them into the mixture, then add the candied peel, glace cherries and fresh lemon zest. Mix well.

Mix together the lemon, vermouth and white rum, add this to the bowl together with the egg and mix well but do not beat, adding sufficient milk to make the mixture wettish, but not sloppy.

Turn into a greased one-pint (0.5 litre) _Pyrex_ or _Duralex_ or heatproof glazed pottery basin and cover closely with greased foil. Steam for 4 hours. You can either use a steamer, or place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side. If you have a slow cooker, you can place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side and cook for 10 hours.

Remove the pudding from the steamer and place on a wooden board, lift the foil and drizzle with a litle extra dry vermouth. Re-cover the pudding and allow to cool completely overnight. Next day, remove the old foil and cover the pudding with a disk of greaseproof paper and then closely cover with fresh foil.

Store in a cool dry place (like a wine cellar) until required. Do not refrigerate because they are damp, do not freeze because it will inhibit the maturing process which can be anything from a month or two, to a year. If you only have a few days, keep it at room temperature (around 66-68 degF) to accelerate the process.

*To Serve:*

_The evening before use:_ Remove the foil and paper and stab the pudding all over with a metal skewer or knife, pour one fluid ounce (25ml) white rum over the top and cover the basin with cling film. Leave to stand in a warm room overnight.

_The next day:_ Remove the cling film and replace with greased foil. Gently steam for 2-3 hours, again you can use a slow cooker for 4-6 hours and avoid blocking one of the rings on your hob at a busy time.

Turn out of the basin and serve hot, you can flambe with vodka or white rum, do not use brandy since this particular pudding mixture has clean citrus notes.

Serve with rum butter or fresh double cream and enjoy.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a wonderful tea -party. I so enjoy reading all the posts. I am a day late, yesterday, Saturday , I worked in the yard some and really enjoyed cleaning up the azaleas. My "yard man" helped me . I watched the Clemson game and knit all evening. I finished my charity sweater and will sew up the seams today. Got a hat started, deadline is Wed so I have to hustle on this one. I need to start on a few things the grands have asked for. I hope EVERYONE has a safe and happy week next week. God Bless... PittyPat


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning everyone! It looks like another blustery day in my neck of the woods. I never did make it out to the stores yesterday. It was just a fabulous day to stay inside, drink tea and knit. I'm working on some things for Christmas gifts and for a bazaar.
> I'm starting to bake my Pina Colada Cakes next week. I'm taking a few days off from work and that will give me a heads up on the hols. I posted the receipt a few weeks ago - let me know if you would like it.
> At some point today I have to help my daughter make a costume for her dog's Howl-o-ween Party at doggy daycare. The dog's name is Kami, so she will be dressed up as a "Kami-saurus Rex". It is usually a good time (don't ask kami that, though!) and all the proceeds go to the local animal shelter.
> What does Vermouth task like? Is it citrus-y? The only citrus alcohol I have had is Limoncello (sp?).


Sounds like you'll be busy on your days off, not much lazing around!

Vermouth is a fortified wine flavoured with herbs and spices, the name comes from the French for wormwood. It's the base for many classic cocktails such as the _Martini_ and comes in both red and white and various styles from sweet to extra dry. The most famous brands are _Cinzano_ and _Martini & Rossi_ from Italy and the French _Noilly Prat_, which is my favourite.

It makes a lovely long drink with soda water and lots of ice with a slice of lime on a baking hot Autumn day. An excellent idea, I'll just get my slaves to take time out from their bike-cleaning (water-fight), to make me one!

Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> I don't have a steamer, except for rice.
> How do I do this?


I think Dave will prob agree, if you don't have a steamer, put the mixture in the pudding basin, seal with foil and boil it in a pan, making sure the water doesn't boil dry! I've always cooked my puddings this way and never had a failure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from the Midwest - beautiful day yesterday and had family members in to go visit the pumpkin farm with our 2-1/2 year old GS. It was a really big deal (at least for a 2-1/2 year old) with corn mazes, pumpkin mazes, cartoon characters, petty zoo (with a Wallaby, Giraffe, Camel, Warthog, etc.) It was about 62 Degrees Fahrnheit with the sun shining - a hooded sweatchirt was needed to ward off the cool wind - but a beautiful day. DH was able to get the 1967 Chevy convertible out of the garage and on the street for a fun excursion. May be the last one for the year. I have some turkey carcasses out of the freezer along with some wings and am making turkey noodle soup for dinner - it's another cool day, so the soup will taste really good. Off to my knitting -- thanks for another lovely tea party. Have a great week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> ...


Works for me when I'm doing big batches and run out of steamers!

Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't find the Knitting Forum posting today. I have read that other people are having that problem. I had to go in through an old forum from yesterday. Why wouldn't admin post the tea party?


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the Christmas Pudding recipes, especially the smaller version--I was afraid to make such a large batch. I also love the Chinese Spinach Soup--it's getting chilly here and time to get out the soup pots! 
It's wonderful to see all the family recipes and stories that go along with them--thank you all for sharing, it really makes for an interesting tea party!

We have a family cake (made in bread pans) that is our tradition---We've always called it Yum-Yum Cake so i don't know the original name. It's not made with citron like most fruitcakes but with raisins, maraschino cherries, nuts and spices. I''l post the recipe if anyone is interested. It's one of our favorite Christmas treats, and ohhhhh how it smells like Christmas when they're baking.........

I'm sorry for all those that don't get to spend the time with their families that they would like. The Holidays must be difficult. My only suggestion to the GPs is to keep making the effort and invites--you never know when it will "click" with the ILs that you mean well.

I'v had my coffee and moon cake for breakfast, now have to get ready for the day. Off to shopping and lunch with Mum. Maybe I'll get out in the yard,,,,,,,,,

Have a good day all!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all, Could it be that the tea went all week that the Saturday was just continued? I have posted all week on the tea party. Maybe we should look into that. I certainly hope it wasn't from staying in touch that caused this no show for others.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

My son refused my offer of a home-knitted cricket jumper. And I am quite glad as he lost his shop bought one this summer. It has never been handed back into the team so I guess it's gone forever, and I would have been so mad had I put hours of work into it! 
Sunday today, about 3pm, very hot and sunny outside (again!) and I thought I would have to go to the supermarket to stock up - thank goodness for the internet - I just shopped on line and it's arriving tomorrow - now I can just please myself today!
I haven't decided if I buy more or less on line. What do others think? I am not tempted by things on the shelves catching my eye, but it is tempting to just 'click' on something and add it to my virtual basket.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone who celebrates _Halloween_, I've just finished typing up the instructions for my latest egg cosy, number eighteen in the series, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33624-1.html

Hope you like it.
Dave


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We went to The Melting Pot. It is a fondue type restaurant. The 70"s are alive and well! It was delicious and I am stuffed! Watching the Rangers game that I recorded. They won! Still watching though. Hope everyone has had a good day, a good night's rest, and a fantastic day tomorrow!


I had to laugh last year when my DIL told me -- in great detail -- about this new way of cooking where each person has a dipping stick and cooks or coats the food on the stick. I explained to her gently that it's not new - it's the 70s come back to haunt us! Glad you had a good day!

I, too, share concern and send positive thoughts to all of you in pain, be it physical or emotional. May you be wrapped in God's loving arms.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who celebrates _Halloween_, I've just finished typing up the instructions for my latest egg cosy, number eighteen in the series, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33624-1.html
> 
> ...


I just looked at the cosy and napkin ring and they both are really winners. You do a great job Dave.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

k kami that said:


> Well, personally, I don't like it -- it ruins a good martini!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

msusanc said:


> k kami that said:
> 
> 
> > Well, personally, I don't like it -- it ruins a good martini!
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > k kami that said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

My Martinis come out 40:1 vodka:Extra Dry, that works for me!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patty,
Thanks for the info re soy alternatives. I think Almond soy would be good. I'm going for it!

The brown sugar is fairly well packed.

I found my hard sauce "recipoe"....very simple....1 part butter to 2 parts brown sugar....creamed. Brandy to taste.

Carol (IL)


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> My Martinis come out 40:1 vodka:Extra Dry, that works for me!
> 
> Dave


Sounds good -- but you have to train your bartender.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> You put the pudding pots on a rack/stand in a larger pot that can hold water....so the pudding pots get steamed over boiling water. The larger pot needs to be covered. I don't think baking in the oven would work.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


Carol, got it, got it, got it. I was being obtuse..Thanks for clarifying that for me!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from the Midwest - beautiful day yesterday and had family members in to go visit the pumpkin farm with our 2-1/2 year old GS. It was a really big deal (at least for a 2-1/2 year old) with corn mazes, pumpkin mazes, cartoon characters, petty zoo (with a Wallaby, Giraffe, Camel, Warthog, etc.) It was about 62 Degrees Fahrnheit with the sun shining - a hooded sweatchirt was needed to ward off the cool wind - but a beautiful day. DH was able to get the 1967 Chevy convertible out of the garage and on the street for a fun excursion. May be the last one for the year. I have some turkey carcasses out of the freezer along with some wings and am making turkey noodle soup for dinner - it's another cool day, so the soup will taste really good. Off to my knitting -- thanks for another lovely tea party. Have a great week.


Rookie, pumpkin farm (Goebberts) is a tradition with my family for the past 14 years or so. the GKs love picking out their pumpkins, the pig races, the menagerie, the haunted house, etc. A wonderful family outing!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Cmaliza, Carol, This is so unfamiliar to me. Where does one get the 'ground beef suet'? I am wondering if either of yours or Dave's recipts are like mince meat puddings or pies? We had those always at Christmastime when I was growing up.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Darowil, Thank you so much for your reply. I am certain, with all the great info I have received, I can do this. Perhaps, as I family surprise.
By the way, one and all on KP: I have what my Mom called George Washington's Egg Nog receipt. It is heavy in alcohol, you only need drink a cup, and is nothing like egg nog that is generally served. I will post it soon, as it is one that sits for some time.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

mjs, another great idea! How I love all you KP folks!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Maidinkent, Very good idea. Thank you so much for that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DollieD,
The beef suet can be obtained from a butcher. My mom used to grind it herself. I suspect the butcher could do that for you. You don't use much. The suet is the fat from the beef. Mince meat I believe is very different....that is actual meat, ground like hamburger meat. My husband always calls ground beef/hamburger meat "minced meat".

Mince pies I think use ground up nuts and fruits......if I am remembering rightly. I'll need to go dust off the cobwebs in my brain and think about this a bit...or maybe do some researching.

Carol (IL)


DollieD said:


> Cmaliza, Carol, This is so unfamiliar to me. Where does one get the 'ground beef suet'? I am wondering if either of yours or Dave's recipts are like mince meat puddings or pies? We had those always at Christmastime when I was growing up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Cmaliza, Carol, This is so unfamiliar to me. Where does one get the 'ground beef suet'? I am wondering if either of yours or Dave's recipts are like mince meat puddings or pies? We had those always at Christmastime when I was growing up.


You can get fresh beef suet from your local butcher, you simply skin it, chop finely and roll it in a little flour to stop it clumping together. Alternatively, you can find dried beef or vegetable suet with the baking ingredients, in the UK it has gone under the brand name _Atora_ since the 1890s. Here is a link to their website which has lots of nice ideas to try:

http://www.atora.co.uk/index.asp

_Mincemeat_ is another speciality, I'll dig out my receipt in a few weeks so you can try making some for yourselves. It's jolly good.

Dave


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you SOOOOOOOO much, Dave! Just the most adorable yet. Will make them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DollieD......that's another strand the Tea Partiers could expound on for quite some time....egg nog recipes! I have a doozy of one, too, using Southern Comfort....soooo yummy AND soooo potent! Let's try those mearer to Christmas.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Thank you SOOOOOOOO much, Dave! Just the most adorable yet. Will make them tonight or tomorrow.


Glad they appeal to you, have fun!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oops...my typing looks like I've already been sampling the 'nog. Not really...just being hasty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn said:


> We have a family cake (made in bread pans) that is our tradition---We've always called it Yum-Yum Cake so i don't know the original name. It's not made with citron like most fruitcakes but with raisins, maraschino cherries, nuts and spices. I''l post the recipe if anyone is interested. It's one of our favorite Christmas treats, and ohhhhh how it smells like Christmas when they're baking.........
> 
> I'v had my coffee and moon cake for breakfast, now have to get ready for the day. Off to shopping and lunch with Mum. Maybe I'll get out in the yard,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Have a good day all!


kerryn - off course you have to post the fruitcake recipe - you didn't think you could get away with that did you? lol it really sounds good - noone here likes fruit cake except me - which is fine - i just get more.

what is a moon cake?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Hi all, Could it be that the tea went all week that the Saturday was just continued? I have posted all week on the tea party. Maybe we should look into that. I certainly hope it wasn't from staying in touch that caused this no show for others.


kichi - dave always starts a new one on friday - he always posts as the last posting on the last one - so if you click on his posting you will get to the new one.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who celebrates _Halloween_, I've just finished typing up the instructions for my latest egg cosy, number eighteen in the series, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33624-1.html
> 
> ...


dave - too wonderful dave - i may try your egg cosy pattern on a halloween dishcloth if that is ok.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

msusanc said:


> k kami that said:
> 
> 
> > Well, personally, I don't like it -- it ruins a good martini!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who celebrates _Halloween_, I've just finished typing up the instructions for my latest egg cosy, number eighteen in the series, you can find it at:
> ...


The motif could go on all kinds of things, but for something flat you should use the napkin ring chart which includes increases either side of the centre stitch on row 17; on the egg cosy these are omitted because the decreases form part of the cap shaping.

Sorry it's a bit fiddly, but I couldn't think of any other way to get triangles. I left the mouth jagged because it looked more appropriate, although you can smooth the grin if you wish.

Have fun with it and do post a pic.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DollieD,
> The beef suet can be obtained from a butcher. My mom used to grind it herself. I suspect the butcher could do that for you. You don't use much. The suet is the fat from the beef. Mince meat I believe is very different....that is actual meat, ground like hamburger meat. My husband always calls ground beef/hamburger meat "minced meat".
> 
> Mince pies I think use ground up nuts and fruits......if I am remembering rightly. I'll need to go dust off the cobwebs in my brain and think about this a bit...or maybe do some researching.


Just a couple of things. Way back when ..... as a way of preserving meat, it was minced into tiny pieces (as in ground meat) and canned with fruits and nuts along with the fat (suet) from the butchered animal. Of course the alcohol was also used as a cure/preservative. This dish was prepared when the fruits/nuts were mature and eaten throughout the winter months and called mincemeat (one word not two).
Later on the meat was left out and the rest of the ingredients still were used to make the mincemeat. The meat as a definition was a reference to any food of quantity/quality. Today you still hear the expression the meat of the nut for example. 
Minced meat is different than mincemeat. Minced meat is simply ground meat. Mincemeat is the dish that is made using fruit, suet, nuts, flour, alcohol and other things and may or may not contain minced meat.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DollieD,
> The beef suet can be obtained from a butcher. My mom used to grind it herself. I suspect the butcher could do that for you. You don't use much. The suet is the fat from the beef. Mince meat I believe is very different....that is actual meat, ground like hamburger meat. My husband always calls ground beef/hamburger meat "minced meat".
> 
> Mince pies I think use ground up nuts and fruits......if I am remembering rightly. I'll need to go dust off the cobwebs in my brain and think about this a bit...or maybe do some researching.
> ...


yes, the old fashioned mincemeat had meat in it and the fruit. It is quite easy to make. A lot of modern version skip the meat, but it sure is not the same.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mincemeat goes back to Tudor times and pre-dates Appert's canning process by well over 300 years. I use suet in most of mine, it does taste good with venison; unfortunately a lot of people get silly ideas these days, so I keep that for myself!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My mother used to make what she called 'mincemeat', and we kids all hated it. She would grind up green tomatoes, raisins, orange skins and either walnuts or pecans. Then she would go crazy with the cinnamon, cloves, allspice and whatever her hand happend to grab. She would sweeten it with brown sugar and then seal it in glass jars. I think it must be an acquired taste, but after growing up, I never made it, and so far haven't missed it, either! Y'all can have my share of the pie!!
On another note, a neighbor just dropped off a basket full of red and green peppers. I have a great receipt for Sweet Pepper Relish if anyone is interested, I'll post it.
It is still cold, grey and windy here. The Railroad Festival was not too successful this year. Very few people came.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

While watching Food Network last week I saw these. I love baklava but not the work that goes into making them. I used 1/2 agave nectar with the honey. 
Baklava Cups
Recipe courtesy Sunny Anderson, 2009
Prep Time:45 min: Inactive Prep Time:5 hr 0 min
Cook Time:20 min, Level:Easy, Serves:30 pieces
&#65532;
Ingredients
1/2 cup pistachios
1/2 cup walnuts
1/2 cup almonds
1 lemon, zested
1/4 cup, plus 3 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 boxes mini filo shells, 15 shells each
1/2 cup water 1/4 cup honey

Special equipment: 2 (12-cup) mini cupcake pans, food processor
Directions: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Arrange the pistachios, walnuts, and almonds on a baking sheet and toast in the oven until golden and fragrant, about 8 minutes. Let nuts cool slightly and add to a food processor along with the lemon zest, 3 tablespoons of sugar, butter, cinnamon, salt, and vanilla and pulse to combine.

Place mini fillo shells in wells of 2 mini cupcake pans. Add 1 teaspoon of the nut mixture into each shell. Bake until filling is hot, about 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, in a small saucepan over medium heat add the water, 1/4 cup sugar and honey and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook until reduced and slightly thickened, 8 to 10 minutes. Pour 1 teaspoon syrup into each cup and allow it to soak in, then repeat with another teaspoon. Refrigerate at least 5 hours, or overnight.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My mother used to make what she called 'mincemeat', and we kids all hated it. She would grind up green tomatoes, raisins, orange skins and either walnuts or pecans. Then she would go crazy with the cinnamon, cloves, allspice and whatever her hand happend to grab. She would sweeten it with brown sugar and then seal it in glass jars. I think it must be an acquired taste, but after growing up, I never made it, and so far haven't missed it, either! Y'all can have my share of the pie!!
> On another note, a neighbor just dropped off a basket full of red and green peppers. I have a great receipt for Sweet Pepper Relish if anyone is interested, I'll post it.
> It is still cold, grey and windy here. The Railroad Festival was not too successful this year. Very few people came.


No tomatoes in mine, it's packed with fruit. But mincemeat is something not everybody likes. I'll post my receipt in a future tea party.

I love sweet pepper relish, do post it!

Sorry the weather spoiled the Railroad Festival for you, it's topsy-turvy at the moment it's been in the high 80s again in London to-day. The weather is confusing a lot of plants that are convinced it's Spring and have started flowering for the second time in one year!

Dave


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Cmaliza and Fireball Dave, This has been fun. I have never made minced pies or puddings. My eldest sis makes a grand fruitcake, but I do make George's Nog. It has several liquors in it. One year I took two men that I worked with samples in jars. They drank it all at lunch and were sent home for being intoxicated on the job. We all had a great laugh over it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD,
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD,
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL Sam---I will post it soon. A moon cake is a small chinese pastry filled with sweetened bean paste. Yummy stuff.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DollieD said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who celebrates _Halloween_, I've just finished typing up the instructions for my latest egg cosy, number eighteen in the series, you can find it at:
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My mother used to make what she called 'mincemeat', and we kids all hated it. She would grind up green tomatoes, raisins, orange skins and either walnuts or pecans. Then she would go crazy with the cinnamon, cloves, allspice and whatever her hand happend to grab. She would sweeten it with brown sugar and then seal it in glass jars. I think it must be an acquired taste, but after growing up, I never made it, and so far haven't missed it, either! Y'all can have my share of the pie!!
> On another note, a neighbor just dropped off a basket full of red and green peppers. I have a great receipt for Sweet Pepper Relish if anyone is interested, I'll post it.
> It is still cold, grey and windy here. The Railroad Festival was not too successful this year. Very few people came.


I would love the sweet pepper relish recipe!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sam---here it is. I make these in mini loaves too for gifts. The aroma of them baking is soooo Christmas for us.


NANAS YUM-YUM CAKE
By: Gertrude Pierce

Preheat oven to 350 F. Prepare 3 lg. loaf pans. 
This recipe is prepared in the pot used to cook the raisins.

Ingredients:

1 lb. raisins
4 c. water 
In large pot bring to a boil for 3 minutes.-----cool

2 c. sugar
2/3 c. vegetable oil
2 eggs
Stir into raisin mixture.

5 c. all-purpose flour
1 t. salt
4 t. baking soda
3 t. cinnamon (rounded)
1 t. allspice
Sift together and add to above mixtureone cup at a time.

1 10oz. jar Maraschino Cherries (quartered)reserve juice 
1 c. pecans (chopped)
Add to cake mixture.

Pour into prepared pans and bake at 350 F. until toothpick inserted comes out clean1 to 1 ½ hours depending on size of pans.

DRIZZLE
2 c. confectioners sugar
pinch of salt
reserved cherry juice
Stir in just enough juice to sugar to make a glaze.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from the Midwest - beautiful day yesterday and had family members in to go visit the pumpkin farm with our 2-1/2 year old GS. It was a really big deal (at least for a 2-1/2 year old) with corn mazes, pumpkin mazes, cartoon characters, petty zoo (with a Wallaby, Giraffe, Camel, Warthog, etc.) It was about 62 Degrees Fahrnheit with the sun shining - a hooded sweatchirt was needed to ward off the cool wind - but a beautiful day. DH was able to get the 1967 Chevy convertible out of the garage and on the street for a fun excursion. May be the last one for the year. I have some turkey carcasses out of the freezer along with some wings and am making turkey noodle soup for dinner - it's another cool day, so the soup will taste really good. Off to my knitting -- thanks for another lovely tea party. Have a great week.
> ...


We didn't venture into the haunted house (yes it was at Goebberts) And, I meant petting zoo - not petty zoo! I missed the AppleFest at Long Grove though which was also this weekend - I usually buy the smaller apples and then make caramel for them - I like the small size since I can eat the whole thing in one sitting. I usually get the apple cider donuts too - Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Kerryn, Your rendition of mincemeat just sounds like Mommy's. I have a small washtub that I believe could be used as a pudding bath! There is a wealth of info here at KP!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Talk about taking me back to my childhood - my Mom whose family was Acadian French, used everything possible grown on the farm in Iowa including mincemeat, pickled pigs feet, home-rendered lard, lye soap, pickled tomatoes and melon rinds and scrapple - now that ought to start an entirely new discussion chain!

I remember liking the mincemeat pies - but then there's not much I don't like -- but my family is much fussier - don't believe I'll be making any; but nice to remember.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you scotslass. I have kept busy so as not to think about it alot but every so often it sneaks in. I will be ok though. It will be so strange to go be with my Dad for Christmas but also enjoyable to be with him. )


Kathleen, my heart goes out to you as I think of you missing your mom at so poignant a time. The pain is so bittersweet, as it helps me realize how much I treasure each memory of my loved ones who have gone before me.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

msusanc said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You are lucky. It sounds like you are right about a generational thing.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

It's 3:00 Sunday afternoon here. Just finished catching up on 3 days of forum and picking apples off of 3 trees. I need to finish a wrist basket for a friend as a birthday gift. Then it's back to booties and facecloths. I have some yarn coming from ebay and more patterns (as if I need anymore) from Amazon. I hope you all have a very peaceful Sunday. I've got to get back to knitting before fixing steak for dinner.
Much love,
Sandy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Does one bake this, like in the oven?
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dgrocery&field-keywords=atora&x=0&y=0


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn - thank you for the recipe - it looks yummy - i will definitely do this.

thanks again

sam


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

We didn't venture into the haunted house (yes it was at Goebberts) And, I meant petting zoo - not petty zoo! I missed the AppleFest at Long Grove though which was also this weekend - I usually buy the smaller apples and then make caramel for them - I like the small size since I can eat the whole thing in one sitting. I usually get the apple cider donuts too - Oh well, maybe next year.[/quote]

I love Long Grove, as well. Haven't been for years. I used to live in Wilmette, but am transplanted to Aurora, so it's quite a bit further to travel. Paddy Barry, of the Irish Boutique, was a dear friend of mine, but we have lost touch over the years. I'll have to get my kids together and see if we can make the trek. This is the best time of year for Long Grove!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

kerryn said:


> LOL Sam---I will post it soon. A moon cake is a small chinese pastry filled with sweetened bean paste. Yummy stuff.


Would you be able to post the moon cake, as well? Sounds wonderful!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Kerryn, Your rendition of mincemeat just sounds like Mommy's. I have a small washtub that I believe could be used as a pudding bath! There is a wealth of info here at KP!


There sure is Dollie! 
I've never made it myself, but look forward to it every Christmas.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceili said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Sam---I will post it soon. A moon cake is a small chinese pastry filled with sweetened bean paste. Yummy stuff.
> ...


Sorry Ceili---we buy them at a local chinese food store. I should google it though and try making them--the whole family loves them.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Baking/steaming Christmas Pudding in a roaster in the oven is what I too had in mind.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just finished reading the posts and all I have to say is that "I want a martini!" I like mine with vodka (shaken, not stirred), a dash of vermouth, and three jalapeno stuffed olives. May go see if I have the fixins' to make one!

I love Halloween! but only in the fun, dress-up way. So, Dave, I love the Jack-o-lantern! Makes me want to eat soft boiled eggs! I may make the napkin rings if time permits.

Rangers won last night, and the Yankees lost today. I don't know if anyone can beat the Phillies! Ought to be a goo World Series.

Cowboys also lost to the Lions. My DN taught the Lions' quarterback when he was in High School. Such a great feeling for a teacher to see a student be successful!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > We have a family cake (made in bread pans) that is our tradition---We've always called it Yum-Yum Cake so i don't know the original name. It's not made with citron like most fruitcakes but with raisins, maraschino cherries, nuts and spices. I''l post the recipe if anyone is interested. It's one of our favorite Christmas treats, and ohhhhh how it smells like Christmas when they're baking.........
> ...


Not true! I adore a good fruitcake (not a bad one). I even have one recipe from my Pennsylvania in-laws that used grape juice. Delicious, indeed!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mother and sister love fruitcake, but I have never been a fan. They order one every year from Collin Street Bakery. They think it is delicious!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Kerryn...Thank you a thousand time over. Your Nana's Yum-Yum cake is very close to a family recipe that my mother and aunt would make. They really didn't follow a recipe so when I tried to make it from some notes they gave me, it was a huge disaster. They are both gone now, but now I can happily make the Christmas cakes of my youth. I think this cake has its beginnings in Scandinavia, at least among the poorer people who could not afford the more complex cakes or puddings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

BluebirdletNot true! I adore a good fruitcake (not a bad one). I even have one recipe from my Pennsylvania in-laws that used grape juice. Delicious said:


> bluebiirdlet - can you share the recipe?
> 
> sam


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you a vodka or gin martini drinker?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Are you a vodka or gin martini drinker?


Vodka, stirred, straight-up, with a twist!

Dave


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a vodka or gin martini drinker?
> ...


Nice! I like it almost the same... with a stuffed (blue cheese or pimento) olive.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


I prefer to serve my olives on ice, I don't want to crowd such a tiny glass!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD,
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While watching Food Network last week I saw these. I love baklava but not the work that goes into making them. I used 1/2 agave nectar with the honey.
> Baklava Cups
> Recipe courtesy Sunny Anderson, 2009
> Prep Time:45 min: Inactive Prep Time:5 hr 0 min
> ...


Need to see if we have the filo cups- sounds ideal, as can't be bothered with all the fiddleness of the filo.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Need to see if we have the filo cups- sounds ideal, as can't be bothered with all the fiddleness of the filo.


I make traditional Baklava using sheets of filo pastry, but I buy them ready made.

As with puff pastry: I _can_ make filo pastry, I _have_ made filo pastry, that's why I buy it ready made!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Kerryn, this cake looks to be exquisite & so accessible from kitchen staples! Yay! Thank you.



kerryn said:


> Sam---here it is. I make these in mini loaves too for gifts. The aroma of them baking is soooo Christmas for us.
> 
> NANAS YUM-YUM CAKE
> By: Gertrude Pierce
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

I adore mincemeat pie. My mother made it every year for Thanksgiving & Christmas, along with pumpkin. The complement & contrast between the 2 flavours rushes back memories from many years! Now I make or buy them each winter holiday.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> I adore mincemeat pie. My mother made it every year for Thanksgiving & Christmas, along with pumpkin. The complement & contrast between the 2 flavours rushes back memories from many years! Now I make or buy them each winter holiday.


I noticed in the insane world-without-seasons of the _Palaces of Hell_, mince pies were on sale last week!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> BluebirdletNot true! I adore a good fruitcake (not a bad one). I even have one recipe from my Pennsylvania in-laws that used grape juice. Delicious said:
> 
> 
> > bluebiirdlet - can you share the recipe?
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > I adore mincemeat pie. My mother made it every year for Thanksgiving & Christmas, along with pumpkin. The complement & contrast between the 2 flavours rushes back memories from many years! Now I make or buy them each winter holiday.
> ...


Oh, divine thought!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Need to see if we have the filo cups- sounds ideal, as can't be bothered with all the fiddleness of the filo.
> ...


Dave, that's amusing!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:



> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Need to see if we have the filo cups- sounds ideal, as can't be bothered with all the fiddleness of the filo.
> ...


I like to make the greek dessert with shredded wheat. That's my hubby's favorite. It's almost 2:00 am as you can see it's a bad night again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It sure is taking a long time to get better, I do hope it will improve soon so you can get a proper night's rest.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

I have journeyed through yet another Sunday, doing music with my daughter for a morning church service. Nice way to make a living. She is a gifted artist, not just "a musician", so it is always a privilege to get to work with her. When we did the Bach-Gounod "Ave Maria" on cello & piano after the meditation, that was my spiritual experience! 

It was a beautiful day to repot plants & take a "joy ride" about town, what with the autumn colors becoming vivid now, Especially on the maples & sumac. 

Tonight I finished the pine cone scarf & leg warmers in olive green I knit for her birthday, using Bernat's Marsala. Then continued working on my 2nd entrelac scarf for my niece, using Lion Brand's Amazing yarn in the autumn colors "Arcadia".


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Dave. I'm getting frustrated but such is life. I have a busy day tomorrow but I'm going to post the shredded wheat dessert. I found it easier then Baklava and for some reason you just are unable to find it in Greek restaurants only Baklava.
Have a great day.
Your friend, Sharon


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank You Dave. I'm getting frustrated but such is life. I have a busy day tomorrow but I'm going to post the shredded wheat dessert. I found it easier then Baklava and for some reason you just are unable to find it in Greek restaurants only Baklava.
> Have a great day.
> Your friend, Sharon


You know me, I'm always keen to try new things out on _The Lad!_ He's safely back at school for the week after hurtling off on his bike at dawn, he always calls to tell me he's arrived in one piece.

I'm hoping to get some writing done in the sunshine, this is going to be the last day of our mini-heatwave in London, whilst I repair my busted body-clock after being up all hours to watch the Japanese round of _MotoGP_. We'll be doing it all again next weekend's _F1_ in Suzuka, it takes longer for me to get over silly timings these days!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Kerryn...Thank you a thousand time over. Your Nana's Yum-Yum cake is very close to a family recipe that my mother and aunt would make. They really didn't follow a recipe so when I tried to make it from some notes they gave me, it was a huge disaster. They are both gone now, but now I can happily make the Christmas cakes of my youth. I think this cake has its beginnings in Scandinavia, at least among the poorer people who could not afford the more complex cakes or puddings.


You're so very welcome! Please let me know how close it is after you make it. I'm not sure where it originated from but my Nana was from Maine (Sadly, she has passed and no longer with us). I always remember her when I'm making these. I will ask my Mum if it could possibly be Scandinavian.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Need to see if we have the filo cups- sounds ideal, as can't be bothered with all the fiddleness of the filo.
> ...


Good job! I love making baklava also---however, I NEVER attempted to actually make the filo dough. I admire those who can though.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > While watching Food Network last week I saw these. I love baklava but not the work that goes into making them. I used 1/2 agave nectar with the honey.
> ...


I believe BJ's has them in the freezer dept.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Bluebird----the Yum-Yum is delicious and I usually just have to buy the cherries...... everything else I keep in the pantry.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I would love that recipe! Is it as sweet as baklava?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You are bad!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Make mine a plain scotch and soda. Thanks


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

and while you're there, mine's a g&t please


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's such a gorgeous hot and sunny day in London, I'm enjoying a Pimm's and strawberries. I'm making up for the afternoons we didn't get in July!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good for you Enjoy it while you've got it. It's going to get cold before you know it. How's your boy doing after his bike spill? If he is like mine was, it didn't even slow him down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about 58 degrees here in northwest ohio - but the sun is out and if you are out of the wind it is really nice to just sit outdoors - which i just may do for a while. these days are precious - all too soon the snow will be flying and most of the days will be overcast. ugh!

enjoy your day in the sun dave - you could even take a nap in the sun to speed the healing of your body clock.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good for you Enjoy it while you've got it. It's going to get cold before you know it. How's your boy doing after his bike spill? If he is like mine was, it didn't even slow him down.


Oh he's always throwing himself and the bike down the track, it's part of racing and he bounces well! Hopefully I've impressed on him sufficiently that there's a big difference between a circuit with a medical centre standing at the ready and public roads with their dangerous mix of trucks, lorries and cars driven by a variety of people of indifferent ability, they're the real worry.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's about 58 degrees here in northwest ohio - but the sun is out and if you are out of the wind it is really nice to just sit outdoors - which i just may do for a while. these days are precious - all too soon the snow will be flying and most of the days will be overcast. ugh!
> 
> enjoy your day in the sun dave - you could even take a nap in the sun to speed the healing of your body clock.
> 
> sam


It's been lovely to-day, but the temperatures are expected to drop back to the high 60s down the week, as long as it stays dry, I'm quite happy with that.

I'm almost back to normal, all ready to do battle with the archives tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Getting into the swing of things, I've just posted a very simple alternative Halloween Napkin Ring design you might like to have a go at. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33892-1.html

Hope you all like it!
Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DollieD,
> The beef suet can be obtained from a butcher. My mom used to grind it herself. I suspect the butcher could do that for you. You don't use much. The suet is the fat from the beef. Mince meat I believe is very different....that is actual meat, ground like hamburger meat. My husband always calls ground beef/hamburger meat "minced meat".
> 
> Mince pies I think use ground up nuts and fruits......if I am remembering rightly. I'll need to go dust off the cobwebs in my brain and think about this a bit...or maybe do some researching.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My mother and sister love fruitcake, but I have never been a fan. They order one every year from Collin Street Bakery. They think it is delicious!


Right on, for the Collin Street Bakery fruitcakes. I order them for myself and take them to dinners so people can make fun of them then sneak back for seconds or thirds. 

And, I agree with you on the martini ! Vodka is my choice also, to me gin is like getting perfume in your mouth. :thumbdown:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Della, your Mom's is almost identical to the one I make, it's an absolutely delicious mixture. 

Have you tried spreading a layer over the base of an apple tart with the apples slices covering it and a pastry lattice on top. That really works, especially served hot with custard!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> and while you're there, mine's a g&t please


Sorry, maidinkent. 
I kind of put my foot in my mouth with my comments on gin. 
I've only tried gin in a martini. I'll have to give it another try in a G & T . 
Or, maybe Dave will come up with a good receipt for gin.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You are so right Dandylion. A vodka martini is delicious. Gin makes me sick. It smells and tastes like perfume. So does the tropical star flower fruit, which also makes me sick. I'm allergic to lots of perfumes, but not to many real flowers.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

maryanne said:


> You are so right Dandylion. A vodka martini is delicious. Gin makes me sick. It smells and tastes like perfume. So does the tropical star flower fruit, which also makes me sick. I'm allergic to lots of perfumes, but not to many real flowers.


I'm not allergic, but perfume overwhelms me so, that I dread walking by the perfume sections and candle sections of stores, and whoa be it to the girl who wants to spurt perfume on me :evil:


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you tried spreading a layer over the base of an apple tart with the apples slices covering it and a pastry lattice on top. That really works, especially served hot with custard!

Dave[/quote]

No Dave I have not thought to try that, will have to give it a try the next time. I just love the pies so never thought to put anything with it. Thanks....Della


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> maidinkent said:
> 
> 
> > and while you're there, mine's a g&t please
> ...


There's _Bombay Sapphire Gin_ in the _Ascot Royal Blush_, that's a delicious cocktail. I posted it back in June at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15281-1.html

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

And, I agree with you on the martini ! Vodka is my choice also, to me gin is like getting perfume in your mouth. :thumbdown:[/quote]

dandylion - i had a friend that said gin tasted like battery acid - i still like it straight up with lime (bombay gin is the best) but i also like a vodka martini - no vermouth.

my drinking days are all but over - makes me sleepy. lol

sam


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

No worries dandylion, we all have different tastes. Have you ever tried sloe gin? Its really delicious but it was my friends homemade taken neat! Three of us drunk a bottle between us - those were the days!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh My---Sloe Gin and coke -- that was what we tried to sneak into dances before we were legal. We thought the coke bottle would fool everyone--silly us!! I like a good gin & tonic and also a vodka gimlet - martini's are much too potent for me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

As I write....vodka martini by my side..olives on a bamboo stick...pimento stuffed. For special occasions I get blue cheese stuffed olives. Basically, I have found none are better than the ones I make myself. So, once the supply is gone, it's back to commercial pimento-stuffed olives, until inspired to stuff again.

Today was beautiful, and the rest of the week promises to be a glorious week of Autumn warmth, as the leaves begin to turn. We'll be going back to the southern shores of Lake Erie one more time before closing down for the winter. I'm excited about the fall in Ohio....love it! Fresh squash, smokey fires (love the smell!), glorious colors! Even if the weather is rainy & cold...I love it!

This week at the tea party has been fun! I am so inspired to make the Christmas Pudding that I haven't made since my son was born (he's the one with the allergy to milk)....I'm excited to try it with the soy substitute. Thanks to all who contribute. It makes me feel all warm & fuzzy! (or is that the martini?). :lol: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love that recipe! Is it as sweet as baklava?[/quote]

Oh Yeah! It's every bit as sweet. We ate it first when we were in Greece then when we came back to The States it was no where to be found. I'll send it soon.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

It'ss called Shredded Wheat Cake but really known as Kataife
Anyone can make Kataife, a Greek Pastry, using Shredded Wheat cereal.

Prep Time: 30 minutes

Cook Time: 45 minutes

Total Time: 1 hour, 15 minutes

Ingredients: 
3 lbs. shredded wheat cereal
6 cups walnuts chopped fine
2 reaspoons cinnamon
1-1/2 lbs. sweet butter melted
6 cups sugar
3-1/2 cups water
juice of 1 lemon

Preparation: 

Spread out half of the shredded wheat on a greased pan, 2 x 13, and pour half melted butter over it. Mix nuts and cinnamon together and sprinkle over shredded wheat. Add the remainder of the ingredients, and pour remainder of butter over top. Bake for 45 minutes in oven 300 degrees.
Make syrup by combining sugar, water and lemon juice in saucepan. Cook for 20 minutes making sure sugar is completely dissolved. Allow to cool before pouring over kataife. Cool before serving. Serves 10-12.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my, the Tea party has turned into a Cocktail party. Clink, clink... so be it. Cheers!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This sounds like another "Must try!".
Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, whats not to like about that blush??? You never disappoint ! I had to bookmark that one, and maidinkent, I remember similar good old days How did we survive our youth?
I think a sloe gin fizz was the first drink I ever heard of, and it was very popular with the gals in my crowd. 

Sam, I never heard of a better excuse to drink ------- a sleep aid  

I'm really anxious to try your recipe, Strawberry4u
Shredded Wheat Cake is such a good name for take-along dessert. 

Thanks so much everybody. I just got home late, from watching the poor Colts lose --- again, and I needed cheering up. I have to say I'm proud of the effort they made, without Peyton Manning, and with a new quarterback who has only played 4 games. They gave it a good effort. 
Good night all, I should say good morning as 0it's 2 am.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank You Strawberry, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you Enjoy it while you've got it. It's going to get cold before you know it. How's your boy doing after his bike spill? If he is like mine was, it didn't even slow him down.
> ...


That's exactly why I'm strongly discouraging my soon-to-be-18 year old to get a bike. I'm terrified of the other people on the road. I don't know how you're not a nervous wreck when he races or is on the road.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


Firstly, I love bikes and ride them myself, so it would be totally hypocritical of me to try to stop him; secondly, I made it a condition that he took the full residential advanced riding course; thirdly, I made it abundantly clear that any convictions for road traffic offences will lead to the permanent confiscation of his keys and permanent revocation of his race licence, which he values very highly; then I introduced him to a couple of my doctor friends who work in A&E and had them leaf through their photo albums. He's got the message, on the road he rides very defensively!

Inside every man, of whatever age, there's a little boy with a sense of fun; if you stifle the little boy and take away his toys, you end up with a very unhappy man. If you want proof of this, see the consequences of women who say of their fiance, "He's wonderful, but I just need to change one or two things". They then set about the job, make a complete dog's breakfast of it, discover what their handiwork has produced is no longer the cheerful guy they fell in love with in the first place; the divorce courts are full of women ending their sorry exeriments!

My advice is to instil caution and insist he wears the best crash helmet and fully armoured leathers you can get, even if he's only going to the library. He will probably come off it at some point and pick up a few bruises, maybe a broken collar-bone, which will hurt a bit. But the hi-tech materials these days are amazing and really do save lives, proper training will teach him how to deal with difficult conditions and I really do recommend you insist on it. Remember, life is full of risks, including the proverbial number 11 bus, recognising and managing them is the key.

Having said that, of course I worry, that little plastic rocket has been tuned to deliver over sixty horsepower and is skittish with it; I trust in his training and judgement and hope for the best, I can do no more!

That probably wasn't the answer you wanted, but it's how I see it, others will have very different views.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Well said, Dave. I think the role of a parent is to do their best to ensure their child's safety, teach them the rules of behavior, and then trust in their judgement. It is scary sometimes watching them go off on their own. However, it is a good and wise parent who recognizes that they will not always be able to hold the child's hand every minute of every day.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, as to your course of action regarding the lad and the motorbikes, I could not agree with you more. To this day my son has an unabated love for the bikes. To keep that part of his life away from him would have made him very sad, perhaps even bitter. It would be like taking my art and knitting away from me.

Of course I did worry when he rode on the street. He never was hurt when he raced, and the only injury he got in all these years was when he hit a pot hole and broke his ankle. I allowed him the freedom to become a resposible person regarding his decisions and I have never regretted it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Well said, Dave. I think the role of a parent is to do their best to ensure their child's safety, teach them the rules of behavior, and then trust in their judgement. It is scary sometimes watching them go off on their own. However, it is a good and wise parent who recognizes that they will not always be able to hold the child's hand every minute of every day.


I'm convinced one has to be pragmatic about these things, come eighteen they'll be grown up and possibly off to uni and having to fend for themselves, albeit in a sheltered environment.

I see the kids who have been wrapped up in cotton-wool all their lives and driven to and from school every day. They have zero road-sense, zero common sense and go wild at their first taste of freedom; a direct consequence of never having had to think for themselves. I wouldn't call myself wise, but I'm a photographer, watching is what we do!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave, as to your course of action regarding the lad and the motorbikes, I could not agree with you more. To this day my son has an unabated love for the bikes. To keep that part of his life away from him would have made him very sad, perhaps even bitter. It would be like taking my art and knitting away from me.
> 
> Of course I did worry when he rode on the street. He never was hurt when he raced, and the only injury he got in all these years was when he hit a pot hole and broke his ankle. I allowed him the freedom to become a resposible person regarding his decisions and I have never regretted it.


Good for you! I'm sure he values your support and encouragement. I had a Father who tried, unsuccessfully, to control me and my choices; I ran away to art school and chose my own life the instant I could!

Pot-holes are a total menace, along with badly repaired surfaces after gas, electricity, water and telecoms workmen have finished digging their holes, luckily in London they've finally got them under control, but it's still pretty bad in some areas. Glad it wasn't more serious and that it didn't put him off!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

A couple who are my dearest friends will hit retirement in a year or two and they have just gotten started into bikes!! They are always posting what kind of "finds" they have discovered!! Of course they dont knit, but do all sorts of other stuff!! Their children are into the big harleys and that is okay if you can handle such a big bike.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> A couple who are my dearest friends will hit retirement in a year or two and they have just gotten started into bikes!! They are always posting what kind of "finds" they have discovered!! Of course they dont knit, but do all sorts of other stuff!! Their children are into the big harleys and that is okay if you can handle such a big bike.


I'd been one of the world's _Harley-Haters_ for years until I borrowed a friend's and went trundling round Dorset on it for a weekend. They're remarkably easy to ride and very relaxing. I wouldn't buy one though, I love rice-burning 180+mph plastic rockets and Italian exotica too much; with me it isn't so much a mid-life crisis, more of a never-ending childhood!

But I take back all I said about _The Lad_ being perfect, just had a call, "Dad, is it okay if a couple of the lads join us for brekkers with the Grand Prix on Sunday?".

To which I replied, warily, "Precisely how many is _a couple_?"

"Six! That won't be a problem will it?" was the bright response!

Looks like I've got a house party arriving starving on Friday evening and departing Monday morning. A thousand thanks for the receipt Strawberry4u, I had thought I'd need to halve the quantities, but a horde of larder-emptying gannets is headed my way!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

One of the greatest of all the phenomena found in nature is the larder emptying ability of the teenage gannet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Be grateful he asked first Dave!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Good for you Dave..I am a strong believer in teaching morals and safety. There comes a time in the life of all young things when they have to go on their own, if they have a good picture of real life and living (we all have to live by the rules) then you can clip the "Apron Strings" and feel like you have done your best now the rest is up to them.. Of course that doesn't stem the worry just don't let them know it.....Della


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> One of the greatest of all the phenomena found in nature is the larder emptying ability of the teenage gannet.


Don't I know it! _The Lad_ and his chums are all super-fit swimmers, they inhale food! Luckily this is an all-male household, I know what's headed my way and I won't be catering for a vicarage tea party!

I don't mind really, he has great friends and we always have fun. The really good thing about boys is they run in packs and are easy to organise. Treat them like grown-ups, with sensible division of labour and everybody has fun. But on the way back from my lecture tomorrow I'll be stocking up with _Boy-Food_. Dainty sushi won't cut it, Tex-Mex on an epic scale is more appropriate!

Then there's the Phillip Island weekend, the most spectacular track in the world and every boy's favourite, kangaroo steaks might be on the menu!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Be grateful he asked first Dave!


He's very polite! I've told him eight and no more, he'll stick to it too!

I can cope with six and I have a great neighbour who loves boys, both her sons are marines, she understands _lad-mentality!_ She's also a stellar cook and is more than up for total boy fun, she does a truly wicked chocolate and cherry layer cake; it's in her will to me, almost enough temptation to put talcum powder on the dandy cord mat!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like you need a drink before they all arrive for the weekend!! (Peace and quiet go along with the drink, cheers and bottoms up!) Enjoy the weekend and have fun!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sounds like you need a drink before they all arrive for the weekend!! (Peace and quiet go along with the drink, cheers and bottoms up!) Enjoy the weekend and have fun!


My study is the _inner sanctum._ Luckily boys understand clear, logical, sensible rules; I never have a problem, that this is the _hot ticket_ proves they just need organising!

Of course a garage full of exotic bikes, piles of food and _Scalextric_ could have something to do with it!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful weekend - Some hearty potato, cheese, and egg dishes are wonderful too for a crowd. Easy to put together the night before, let sit in the refrigerator and then pop in the oven an hour before eating - served with fruit, toast, muffins, cinnamon rolls and everyone gets the day off to a good start.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful weekend - Some hearty potato, cheese, and egg dishes are wonderful too for a crowd. Easy to put together the night before, let sit in the refrigerator and then pop in the oven an hour before eating - served with fruit, toast, muffins, cinnamon rolls and everyone gets the day off to a good start.


That's very much the logic. I'll knock out enough of my _Racing In Japan_ egg cosies for everybody and a pile of chequered flag napkin rings. English boys have a real thing about their eggs, it's totally ingrained, we also grow up with a love of quirky egg cosies!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > A couple who are my dearest friends will hit retirement in a year or two and they have just gotten started into bikes!! They are always posting what kind of "finds" they have discovered!! Of course they dont knit, but do all sorts of other stuff!! Their children are into the big harleys and that is okay if you can handle such a big bike.
> ...


How nice to have the kind of relationship where the kid feels comfortable doing this.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a wonderful weekend - Some hearty potato, cheese, and egg dishes are wonderful too for a crowd. Easy to put together the night before, let sit in the refrigerator and then pop in the oven an hour before eating - served with fruit, toast, muffins, cinnamon rolls and everyone gets the day off to a good start.
> ...


In recent years a friend of my neighbors' son has been coming for Thanksgiving. He is such a pleasure that even when their son can't come we hope he will. Recently I met his grandparents, who helped raise him, and was so pleased to tell them how much we enjoy him. He just pitches in to help.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like a hearty weekend ahead, Dave! Have a grand time with your 'gannets', even though it means stocking the larder.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I know that you are going to have a lot of fun, and you will have such great memories. 

I had four children 3 boys, 1 girl (A skinny little thing who could eat more than a grown man). My close friend and neighbor had 5, 3 girls, 2 boys. They lived down the block on the corner. We seemed to take turns feeding the flock. They went to the same schools and were either all at my house, or at her house. They were all good kids and we didn't worry about them. 

Her boys and mine had dyslexia. All of them were artists, and the elementary school had their art work hanging all over. My daughter and her daughter had the same art scholarship in high school, were roommates in college, and both graduated from art school She and her daughters flew to Chicago to my daughters wedding (two were bridesmaids).

It just doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Reynolds Bulky Lopi
Bulky Lopi is made from 100% Icelandic Wool. Made in Iceland. Gauge: 
2.5 sts = 1" on US 13 
Knitting Weight: 
Super Bulky 

ok - i want to make a scarf for me - 8-10" wide which i figure would 25 stitches. however - the length - let's say between 55-60" long. how much yarn should i buy?

thank you

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry Sam, I cant get in there to help you out -- math is not my strong suit at all. My numbers are dyslexic on me! Some one will figure it out for you! You just put your feet up or play with the puppies! Or better yet, the puppies will give you as good an answer as I can, haha! What color is the yarn you are wishing to do this scarf in?? Is it for you or one of the kids?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The boys are great. _The Lad_ is a total petrolhead and determined to end up in the design workshops, his best friend is a born academic and linguist, his friends all have their own talents and interests - but they all love our motorsport parties!

You're so right about boys pitching-in _mjs_, they just need organising, then they're a positive asset.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorry Sam, I cant get in there to help you out -- math is not my strong suit at all. My numbers are dyslexic on me! Some one will figure it out for you! You just put your feet up or play with the puppies! Or better yet, the puppies will give you as good an answer as I can, haha! What color is the yarn you are wishing to do this scarf in?? Is it for you or one of the kids?


it's a medium plum - i have a 50's car coat i think they were called - i had one in college - came just to the knees - big collars - this one has ivory buttons shaped like a large tooth from a shark. a friend gave it to me a number of years ago - he had gotten it at a retro shop. it's wool and very warm. i love neck scarves - i have quite a few but have never knit one for myself. i've knit quit a few for other people but never one for me.

sam


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It's the very answer I needed. Although I strongly discourage I haven't said no----we did tell him he needed to do the road safety training course first. I just hope the fascination wears off before he gets one!

You are a great Dad! Thanks for the advise.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Sam, I cant get in there to help you out -- math is not my strong suit at all. My numbers are dyslexic on me! Some one will figure it out for you! You just put your feet up or play with the puppies! Or better yet, the puppies will give you as good an answer as I can, haha! What color is the yarn you are wishing to do this scarf in?? Is it for you or one of the kids?
> ...


Sounds like a project you should do -- be kind to Sam and enjoy the process!! Someone will figure out how much yarn you need. Would the yarn shop where you purchase this yarn be able to help you out?? The pattern itself should say how much yarn you need. 

Here is a chunky yarn scarf pattern for comparison for yarn amounts. http://www.woollymammothknits.com/chunkybeginnersscarf.pdf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpnsHere is a chunky yarn scarf pattern for comparison for yarn amounts. [URL=http://www.woollymammothknits.com/chunkybeginnersscarf said:


> http://www.woollymammothknits.com/chunkybeginnersscarf[/URL].pdf


many thanks for the link - it definitely gives me an idea of what i will need to buy. i am actually buying it on line - it's on sale no less and think it will make a great scarf.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bought eight 100g balls - that should do it i think. now i can hardly wait until it arrives.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, you may end up knitting a pair of mittens to go with your scarf!!! haha, have fun with this!! and what is the considered opinion of the puppies?? when the yarn arrives, see what their opinion is then -- bet they will unravel it for you! Did you look at the last picture of the scarf? he was holding a golden lab retriever, which fits right in with your puppies!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave, it all sounds like Great Fun! Enjoy the rapport you have with your son and his friends!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, it all sounds like Great Fun! Enjoy the rapport you have with your son and his friends!


I agree with Marilyn. Have a wonderful weekend with the guys. I think it's great to have a Dad like you and it makes really nice memories for the Lads.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love spending time with my DD and her friends. Sadly, they are getting older and getting married, so those times will be less and less. Enjoy the Lad and his friends. I can tell you have a very special relationship with the boys. Could it be that you are just a boy yourself? My DD's friends think I'm a cool mom and much younger than I am! They tell me things they would not tell their own mother. Such a fantastic feeling to be so trusted. Have a great weekend! These are treasured memories!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> It'ss called Shredded Wheat Cake but really known as Kataife
> Anyone can make Kataife, a Greek Pastry, using Shredded Wheat cereal.
> 
> Prep Time: 30 minutes
> ...


Strawberry, can I substitute Nucoa for the butter? I'm allergic to milk and that's the only margerine that I've found that is completely milk free.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought eight 100g balls - that should do it i think. now i can hardly wait until it arrives.
> 
> sam


Sam, Anyone, I know this may seem like a sacrilege but can one use an inexpensive yarn on sale like Red Heart for the scarf? The yarn actually washes well. I'm thinking grandson with a big sloppy burger, eating in the drive thru parking lot.
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam, I am excited for you. I have never been able to afford really fine yarn like that ( because I chose to have dogs and they are not free ). What color did you choose? Awww man are you going to enjoy it when winter really sets in! Pull it up over your nose so you don't breathe the ice cold air and get sick. Any way a picture will be coming? I envy you the beauty of it. You deserve it and enjoy it Sam!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Kichi, The discontinued colors of Lite Lopi are on sale at 
Webs right now for 2.99. That's the worsted weight, 109 yds per skein. I don't know if you are familiar with the yarn. It has two types of hair from Icelandic sheep. A longer outer hair and a shorter inner hair. That makes it very warm but it is very light in weight making it very comfortable. 

I don't know how many balls it would take for a scarf but you could go to the Webs site and check it out.
Every knitter deserves to work with something special every once in a while at the least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Sam, I am excited for you. I have never been able to afford really fine yarn like that ( because I chose to have dogs and they are not free ). What color did you choose? Awww man are you going to enjoy it when winter really sets in! Pull it up over your nose so you don't breathe the ice cold air and get sick. Any way a picture will be coming? I envy you the beauty of it. You deserve it and enjoy it Sam!!


kichi - it was on sale at half price - the yarn plus shipping was 34.00 - i didn't think that was too bad.

the color i would call a medium plum - my coat is medium grey, - actually i have several outter wear items that it should go with - but then i have never worried if i matched or not - being warm is the objective. lol

you know how i love dogs - and they are expensive i admit but every once in a while i like to splurge. now it's back to wally world. lol

i've been looking for patterns - suppose it should be something plain and let the yarn be the star.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Kichi, The discontinued colors of Lite Lopi are on sale at
> Webs right now for 2.99. That's the worsted weight, 109 yds per skein. I don't know if you are familiar with the yarn. It has two types of hair from Icelandic sheep. A longer outer hair and a shorter inner hair. That makes it very warm but it is very light in weight making it very comfortable.
> 
> I don't know how many balls it would take for a scarf but you could go to the Webs site and check it out.
> Every knitter deserves to work with something special every once in a while at the least.


maryanne - do you have the link. i looked on the webs i have and the lopi is 4.49 a skein - but it is the discontinued colors - not what you talking about. i love two dollar skeins a lot - especially that kind of yarn.

thanks -

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, you may end up knitting a pair of mittens to go with your scarf!!! haha, have fun with this!! and what is the considered opinion of the puppies?? when the yarn arrives, see what their opinion is then -- bet they will unravel it for you! Did you look at the last picture of the scarf? he was holding a golden lab retriever, which fits right in with your puppies!


i wasn't sure what kind of dog it was - only that it was an armfull. what did you think of the scarf?

sam


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam, that color will look great on you, good choice. I shop at many different places.....Big Lots for one, Michaels and Joann's. I have just had to put $3,000 into my car and I am not presently working so yarn will have to wait. Have alot of fun with it. I don't worry about matching either.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

maryanne, Thanks for thinking of me....just now is not a good time for me to invest in yarn. I always keep a fund for IF I need to run a dog to the vet, had to use it to fix a blown motor in my car, so....not for awhile. Not working at present either. Jobs are impossible to find!!! I keep busy on KP and walking my kids and I have a son who keeps me entertained ( he's 37 ) so I am not quite totally nuts yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i bought eight 100g balls - that should do it i think. now i can hardly wait until it arrives.
> ...


marilyn - absolutely - i don't think i would knit this yarn for anyone under 21 - that may be overstating it but you understand what i mean.

red heart is fine - but if you have somewhere with a large yarn selection you might find something you like for not a lot of money. i don't know how old your grandson is but if he is anything like my grandsons they can end up anywhere - outside or inside or at grandpa's where they forgot itl. lol

just have fun with it - that's what knitting is all about. i don't use yarn like i just bought very often - and then only for special projects - like me. lol i have knit both my daughters scarves - and i have never used expensive yarn for them. they turned out beautifully and they loved them. sometimes it depends on the pattern you use - that can make the difference too.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Sam, that color will look great on you, good choice. I shop at many different places.....Big Lots for one, Michaels and Joann's. I have just had to put $3,000 into my car and I am not presently working so yarn will have to wait. Have alot of fun with it. I don't worry about matching either.


kichi - this is the second time someone has mentioned big lots -i never thought of going there. i'm going to napoleon tomorrow morning and just may stop on my way home just to see what they have.

my sorrow on you car bill - i don't have one anymore - drive my daughter's - i put in gas and i know she has had to put money into also. they are expensive machines. wish we had better public transportation.

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam, Webs has three kinds of Lopi, all by Reynolds. The kind you got is the thickest and most expensive. The next one is bulky Lopi at $4.29, and the lightest is the worsted weight at $2.99. All of these are discontinued colors and the yarn is very good, The confusing thing is that the worsted weight goes by several different names even though it is the same yarn, It goes by Lite Lopi, Lettlopi, Lopi Lite, Alfoss Lopi, maybe more If you search by manufacturer they will be together and you;=ll see the difference,


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Kichi,I'm so sorry if I'm being too pushy (?) but Red Heart seems to me too harsh to wear,especially on you neck. I will keep my eye out for something softer and inexpensive
for you. I have found suoerwash wool DK for $1.65 a ball.

I know how difficult it is. Two of my sons are just making it and have their doubts about this winter,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Linen Stitch
Row 1 (RS): K1, *sl1 wyif, K1; repeat from * to end of row.
Row2 (WS): K1, P1, *sl1 wyib, P1; repeat from * to last stitch, K1.

what i want to know is p - row 1 & 2 - the slip stitch - slip as though to k or to p? on row 1 would you slip as thought to knit - row 2 slip as though to pearl? 

i'm thinking of using this for a scarf someday.

i just saw this and i'm closing with it (and going to bed): 

If knitting were considered exercise, you could bounce a quarter off my ass! 

good night all

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> Linen Stitch
> Row 1 (RS): K1, *sl1 wyif, K1; repeat from * to end of row.
> Row2 (WS): K1, P1, *sl1 wyib, P1; repeat from * to last stitch, K1.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, here's a video that shows how to do the linen stitch. 



I think a lot of us could be bouncing quarters if knitting was considered exercise!! :lol:


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam, that looks really nice! I am going to use that stitch on a scarf in the future too. Thanks for sharing and good night.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love spending time with my DD and her friends. Sadly, they are getting older and getting married, so those times will be less and less. Enjoy the Lad and his friends. I can tell you have a very special relationship with the boys. Could it be that you are just a boy yourself? My DD's friends think I'm a cool mom and much younger than I am! They tell me things they would not tell their own mother. Such a fantastic feeling to be so trusted. Have a great weekend! These are treasured memories!


Men never grow up, we're all little boys on the inside! I have zero problem thinking like a teenager, I have a stable full of rice-burning plastic rockets, pasta-eating Italian exotica and a strudel-fuelled motard, toys that prove I have no intention whatsoever of growing up, ever! After the races, my friends and I will take all the lads for a blast down to a country pub for lunch on our bikes, a guaranteed winner to amuse boys of all ages. Boys are simple folk and easy to please!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Della said:


> .
> 
> This is very much like the one my Mom used to make, delicious.....Della
> 
> ...


Oh, Della, this looks magnificent. Must try! My mother used to make mince pie from a little box of dehydrated ingredients, but I don't see those at the store anymore. Just the already-mixed in jars version. Mincemeat pie is also delicious with a can of cherry pie filling added. Then you get 2 pies!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Della, your Mom's is almost identical to the one I make, it's an absolutely delicious mixture.
> 
> Have you tried spreading a layer over the base of an apple tart with the apples slices covering it and a pastry lattice on top. That really works, especially served hot with custard!
> 
> Dave


Oh, Dave, this has to be a delicious way to have mincemeat! My family frequently add canned Missouri sour cherries or a can of cherry pie filling from the store. It's lovely!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like an easy recipe for green tomato chutney and an easy way to remove the skins.A friend has provided the tomatoes and i said i would make the chutney HELP!!!!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There's _Bombay Sapphire Gin_ in the _Ascot Royal Blush_, that's a delicious cocktail. I posted it back in June at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15281-1.html
> 
> Dave


Dave, this is an unforgettable drink. Think I'll go make one! Thanks so much again, after of these weeks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought eight 100g balls - that should do it i think. now i can hardly wait until it arrives.
> 
> sam


I think you'll be able to get a cap and fingerless gloves out of the yarn as well as the scarf - I figured you were going to need about 380 yards - no worries; you can make the scarf as wide as you want and as long as you want. You're going to be nice and warm - should be a fun and quick knit and you'll enjoy the warmth of the knitted scarf on your lap as you're finishing it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

How many rows/inch..or what is that gauge?



thewren said:


> Reynolds Bulky Lopi
> Bulky Lopi is made from 100% Icelandic Wool. Made in Iceland. Gauge:
> 2.5 sts = 1" on US 13
> Knitting Weight:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I think that the scarf pattern I linked for you is very stylish and with a simple elegance for a gentleman. It is one that will be warm and will not go out of fashion!
Ask the puppies' opinions and they will tell you!!! haha, happy knitting, and let us know if the yarn is everything you dreamed of when you ordered it!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pattys76 -

thank you for the video link - it answered my question - slip as if to purl on both rows - isn't it a great looking stitch?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I think that the scarf pattern I linked for you is very stylish and with a simple elegance for a gentleman. It is one that will be warm and will not go out of fashion!
> Ask the puppies' opinions and they will tell you!!! haha, happy knitting, and let us know if the yarn is everything you dreamed of when you ordered it!!


5mm - i like the pattern also - not fond of a lot of k2/p2 but think it will make a great looking scarf with the bulky yarn.

thanks again for the link.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza - they did not give that guage - just the width guage - so i just took a wild guess and bought a bunch - which some think will give me enough for a hat and gloves. lol i always believe in overkill and then you will have enough. lol

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> cmaliza - they did not give that guage - just the width guage - so i just took a wild guess and bought a bunch - which some think will give me enough for a hat and gloves. lol i always believe in overkill and then you will have enough. lol
> 
> sam


Better to have left overs (especially when you got a good price) than to try to find the same yarn/dye lot later - and then if you do find it, are at the mercy of the market price. I've lucked out so far, but others have had to rethink their project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Sam, Webs has three kinds of Lopi, all by Reynolds. The kind you got is the thickest and most expensive. The next one is bulky Lopi at $4.29, and the lightest is the worsted weight at $2.99. All of these are discontinued colors and the yarn is very good, The confusing thing is that the worsted weight goes by several different names even though it is the same yarn, It goes by Lite Lopi, Lettlopi, Lopi Lite, Alfoss Lopi, maybe more If you search by manufacturer they will be together and you;=ll see the difference,


maryanne - found it - i knit three or four purses for my daughter every year - that girl has more purses - she never throws them away??? but "needs" a new one every month or so. lol i was thinking of the light lopi - and felting her a purse - something i have never done. so i have the web site up - she is coming over later and will look at it and choose a color. i want to knit a purse for my other daughter (lives in indianapolis) also so may get yarn for her also. then i need to stop buying yarn for a while.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree Better to have left overs (especially when you got a good price) than to try to find the same yarn/dye lot later - and then if you do find it said:


> rookie - i agree - i have been called a master of overkill - but i've always had enough. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> Linen Stitch
> Row 1 (RS): K1, *sl1 wyif, K1; repeat from * to end of row.
> Row2 (WS): K1, P1, *sl1 wyib, P1; repeat from * to last stitch, K1.
> sam


Sam, if I were to write out all the abbrev's, it would go as follows:
Row 1 Right Side: knit one, *slip one with the yarn in the front, knit one, repeat from * to the end of the row.
Row 2 Wrong Side: knit one, purl one, *slip one with yarn in the back, purl one, repeat from * to the last stitch, knit one

On the Right Side rows,you are knitting the stitch before and after the slipped stitch. You slip one knitwise with the yarn held in the front, then bring it to the back and knit one stitch. 
On the Wrong Side rows, you are purling the stitch before and after the slipped stitch. You slip one purlwise with the yarn held in the back, then bring it to the front and purl one stitch.

It appears that you are actually wrapping the yarn around that stitch you are slipping. It will give you the linen look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got it 5mm - thanks - i was thinking of using it as a pattern for one of the purses i'm going to knit. don't think the pattern would show if i felted the bag so will use something else beside wool. i made heidi a bag from cotton for summer - it held up really well.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the linen stitch - I slip the stitch purlwise - but you get an interesting texture doing it knitwise also. I like this stitch to replace garter stitch as a border and also to replace stockinette stitch when curling is going to be an issue. My favorite is a linen stitch wash cloth made out of linen/cotton/bamboo. It looks so pretty and can be used as a canvas to include some embrodery or duplicate stitch.

Sounds like you have a lot of knitting ahead, Sam - I haven't felted anything yet either, but it's on my list. Have fun!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> As I write....vodka martini by my side..olives on a bamboo stick...pimento stuffed. For special occasions I get blue cheese stuffed olives. Basically, I have found none are better than the ones I make myself. So, once the supply is gone, it's back to commercial pimento-stuffed olives, until inspired to stuff again.
> 
> Today was beautiful, and the rest of the week promises to be a glorious week of Autumn warmth, as the leaves begin to turn. We'll be going back to the southern shores of Lake Erie one more time before closing down for the winter. I'm excited about the fall in Ohio....love it! Fresh squash, smokey fires (love the smell!), glorious colors! Even if the weather is rainy & cold...I love it!
> 
> ...


Carol, what kind of olive do you use to stuff with bleu cheese?

I so enjoyed your description of celebrating autumn on Lake Erie's shores! Thanks, Bluebird


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam I knit, felt, and sell purses. I design all of them and have been doing it for years. Lopi felts well but a little soft instead of stiff. I usually use it alone (lite lope) as an over the shoulder strap bag or a tote. It also looks great if you run it with a self striping yarn such as Noro Kureyon or Wisdom Poem, It is fuzzy, which I really like and I don't shave it.lI use a 10.5 24" circular if I knit it alone and a 15 24" circular if I run it with another yarn. 

One of Web's own line of Valley Yarns felts beautifully and is reasonable. It's Berkshire, worsted or bulky

If you need any help at all or advise please just PM me and I'll be more than happy to help you. I posted my felting instructions several months back as did several others. You can find them with the search engine.l


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > As I write....vodka martini by my side..olives on a bamboo stick...pimento stuffed. For special occasions I get blue cheese stuffed olives. Basically, I have found none are better than the ones I make myself. So, once the supply is gone, it's back to commercial pimento-stuffed olives, until inspired to stuff again.
> ...


hi, I found a martini recipe that you make with a blue cheese stuffed olive!! I dont drink alcohol -- sober 29yrs. But I can recognize a good drink!! You can also buy the blue cheese stuffed olives or use the one described on this site to make your own.
http://morepleasebymargie.blogspot.com/2009/02/blue-cheese-stuffed-olive-martini.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks maryanne - i just may take you up on your offer. heidi thinks the wool is going to peel (pile????) - hope you know what i mean. and does the strap stretch after felting? i just wanted to try felting and thought a purse would be a good project.

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

All wool will pill. I think Lopi is better than most. 
The cure is shaving it lightly with a safety razor if it gets too pilled. If felted properly, it will not stretch after felting.

I usually make straps on my KM because I find Icord too time consuming. I recently made a purse with a shorter 8 st Icord strap/handle and ran a 6 st I cord thru it Worked great. If I have to make Icord I use a wonder knitter spool or a Singer kids plastic knitting machine. I know it's strange but with some modification, it will crank out worsted weightl

Just let me know what you need Sam.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet,
I use larger pimento stuffed olives...I pick out the pimento (and use them in something else, such as rice/pasta, salads. etc.). I think they are called Queen olives. the blue cheese I use is usually crumbled, but not always...just make sure it is one you like. It takes about 30 minutes to stuff a large bottle of olives....and then I have a stash - for a while. My brother likes to eat them like pop corn!

Glad I could share my favorite place & time of year. I'll have time to send real-time reports at the next tea party. One of the most exciting events is to spot an eagle fishing. Let's hope we get to see one or two!

Carol (IL)


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, Webs has three kinds of Lopi, all by Reynolds. The kind you got is the thickest and most expensive. The next one is bulky Lopi at $4.29, and the lightest is the worsted weight at $2.99. All of these are discontinued colors and the yarn is very good, The confusing thing is that the worsted weight goes by several different names even though it is the same yarn, It goes by Lite Lopi, Lettlopi, Lopi Lite, Alfoss Lopi, maybe more If you search by manufacturer they will be together and you;=ll see the difference,
> ...


Sam, I am excited about your scarf plus ?, & now the purses, too. Felted, no less! Hooray!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the linen stitch - I slip the stitch purlwise - but you get an interesting texture doing it knitwise also. I like this stitch to replace garter stitch as a border and also to replace stockinette stitch when curling is going to be an issue. My favorite is a linen stitch wash cloth made out of linen/cotton/bamboo. It looks so pretty and can be used as a canvas to include some embrodery or duplicate stitch.
> 
> Sounds like you have a lot of knitting ahead, Sam - I haven't felted anything yet either, but it's on my list. Have fun!!


I had not thought to try the linen stitch for borders! Thanks, RookieRetiree!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bluebirdlet - me too - i just hope i have not bitten off more than i can chew. think i will be chewing for quite a while.

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have been catching up on the reading, not much to offer on this end. but have enjoyed all the chatter none the less. we drove to nearby town with a hancocks fabric store, they are having a storewide sale, 30-40% off most everything, i was looking for a circular needle and off all things, they didn't carry the size, no place for it on rack, so hubby was milling around and found a clearance wall, i did get 2 different sizes dpns, plastic, but so what, anyway, i figured to get them @ the clearance price, but when they did the % off, i paid a whopping $1.30 tax and all for the 2 of them, cost us more to drive there (well, duh) i should have walked right back to the wall an gotten whatever else they had i didn't at that price. so thats my bargain. i am working on my second slouch hat for a little girl, i finished my nephews and it looks great, now i have two others for my other two nephews, the girlie hat, i have worked in some stripes with a cordinating color, and if i say so myself, it looks really sharp. i have enough yarn, i may do her a scarf also, she has a hit or miss home life. so it makes my heart feel good to do this for her. 
sam, i haven't forgotten you wanted the slouch hat pattern, just don't know how to send stuff like that, i barely know how to get to stuff on here. if i figure it out, will send it your way. have fun with the new yarn.... we all deserve a splurge on ourselves. later guys, :-0


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - sounds like you have been busy - i am anxious to get the new yarn - i've never knit with yarn like this before - it is exciting but daunting at the same time. i'm trying to finish up a few unfinished works so that i can concentrate on the new yarn and a sweater i am going to knit.

sam


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

If anyone is needing a slouch hat pattern, do a search and it will show several...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Chaps!

Sorry I'm a little late this week, things are a bit busy hereabouts! However, I've opened this week's Tea Party and you can find it at!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34656-1.html

Hope everybody enjoys themselves!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just opened this week's TP and see it is already p. 231 I can't believe how far behind I am. Guess I'll get to reading!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oops! p. 23! Guess I forgot to use the shift key!


----------



## SophiaN07 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

